# ANOTHER MIRACLE No: 19



## ~ Chux ~

New home all......

*CYCLING - IVF/ICSI/FET * 

Karen - EC 4/3/08 -  testing - ??/3/08 

*CYCLING - ON CLOMID  * 

KW33

*IN_BETWEENIES/TTC Naturally * 

Top Cat - FET Mid 2008
BecG - FET March 08 
Martine - hoping to start Clomid 
Cleo1
Yoda - ICSI March/April 08
Mae1
PaulaB
ready4family - IVF May 08?
Snorkmaiden 
Marielou - FET April 08
Deb (Charlies-Mum) 
Ava
elvie

*PREGNANT * 




Name ,Tx , ,Due Date , 
Minkey, IUI, , 07/04/08
Skiwizard, FET,  , 15/04/08
Lisa H, , , 24/05/08
leanne marie, IVF, , 09/06/08
CK78, ICSI, , 23/06/08
Hun, , , 23/06/08
Birthbaby, IVF,  , 24/06/08
Ashy, Clomid, , 25/06/08
Becca, IVF, , 25/07/08
Samia, Clomid, , 01/08/08
QueenVic, ICSI, , 04/08/08
Frankie B, , , 30/08/08
☺Clare☺, , , 06/09/08
Sally0, ICSI, , 02/10/08
Amee, , , 09/10/08
~SUGAR~, Clomid, , 31/10/08
Edna, FET, , 05/11/08

*BABIES *  

*2006 Babies* *2007 Babies*



Name , Birth Date , Baby Name(s) , , Name , Birth Date , Baby Name(s) 
Karen1, 07/07/06,
Jack
, , Helenab, 01/02/07,
Annabelle
&
Oliver

Bev, 27/07/06,
Elizabeth
, , encore, ??/03/07,
Abbey
&
Daniel

Clare_S, 21/07/06,
Elizabeth, , Wicklow, 02/05/07,
Thomas Charlie

BettyM, 20/10/06,
Zachary Jon
, , Suzy, 18/05/07,
Sean

Dixie, 29/10/06,
Catherine
, , Julz, 12/06/07,
Jake
&
Finlay

Dopey Dinah, 22/11/06,
Bria
, , Imogen, 20/07/07,
Annabelle

, , , , Lynne1, 11/08/07,
Isabel Mia

, , , , CJ, 07/11/07,
Ivo Zachary

, , , , Mish3434, 24/11/07,
Nathan Jack

, , , , Kittyt, 03/12/07,
Niamh
&
Martha
*2008 Babies*



Name , Birth Date , Baby Name(s) ,
Owennicki, 03/01/08,
Isla
&
Isaac
Please let me know if I've missed anyone or if there are any changes/updates to the list......

Chux xx

Chux xx


----------



## Amee

wahey me first....


----------



## Amee

gawd I felt like a kid then , have never been first on a board...you would never think I was a 36 yr old mother!!  

Edna - good luck today hun


----------



## Charlies-Mum

me 2nd


----------



## ready4Family

Guess that makes me 3rd.  

Edna, good luck with the defrost today.    No news is good news.  I know though..this time is so nerve racking.  If I remember correctly, you have quite a few frosties right?  Good luck hun.  You've been in my thoughts and I'm sending positive thoughts all the way from over here in Canada.  PS - They say that we're going to have snow falls every few days for the rest of Feb.  Crazy!

Marielou, funny how we remember the EC date isn't it?  (I'm the same).  The doctors really are miracle workers aren't they?  (Although second time around, our original dr couldn't help us). We all over here can sympathize with that women as we've all been there.  Let's hope she'll have her turn too.   

Amee, poor DD with the chickenpox and yourself as well.  She wouldn't even undertand what's happening since she's so young.  Sorry dh is out so long so you don't even have extra hands.  Yep..our HSG isn't too far and is another step.  I laughed at your 'me first' comment (and Deb's comment too).  

chux, thanks for the new home.  Btw..I think you need to change my description to hopefully starting in May   ...and remove the mock cycle.  

Dh and I had a therapy session and she was suggesting that I put TX at the back of my mind.  I told her no way..it's just too important (and what would I do without you girls everyday...plus I want to keep up with all of you).  Told her that it's on my mind A LOT, but it's not like it stops me from functioning.  And when out with Evan and dh on the weekend/evenings, it's not like I'm not thinking of them and am in the moment.  I know she was only trying to help me, but I don't want to forget about tx until May (besides, I'm on meds, watching my diet, HSG test, injections...it's not like I could forget it even if I wanted).


----------



## ~SUGAR~

*HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY!* ​
Has anyone got anything romantic planned for this evening? 

*Deb*- hope Amy's ok after her fall? Lola had 2 nasty bumps last week- one was purely accidental when she tripped over her train and landed cheek first on the leg of her highchair, leaving a nasty graze, but before then, DH's aunty was looking after her, put her down for her afternoon nap and forgot to put up the side of the cot  And yes, the inevitable happened and she fell out. I heard the awful bump and scream, ran to her room to find her standing at the bedroom door  with blood pouring out her mouth   She had a thick lip for a day or so, but it could have been so much worse 

*R4F*- I'm glad you had the courage of your convictions at your therapy session. Like you say, it's not stopping you enjoying being with Evan and DH, plus with all that's going on, it's hard to ignore! 

*Snorkmaiden*- hope you get a date through soon, so you've got something firm to focus on. It's a horrible feeling, being in limbo 

*Edna*- have everything crossed for you that ET will go ahead on Friday  

*Chux*- please would you add a note to me on the list please. I'm currently on clomid, and have FET planned for April/May. Thank you 

Gotta fly- Lola's getting a bit restless playing by herself, so I'm off to chase her, crawling through tunnels and tents!! 

Love Jo xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

lol Love Lolas world - tunnels and tents  

Amy is forever falling over and crashing into things - the joys of learning to walk


----------



## Top Cat

I am officially useless at writing on the boards.  I have seen my name at the top of the list, so I thought i'd give you a quick update.

I did eventually get to ET and i am on the 2ww. Test day Friday 22nd Feb. At the mo I'm quite  , had some mild cramping, so hoping that everything is stretching to accomodate my 2 lovely embies (Gwen & Stefani).

Hope everyone else is good.

Good luck for tomorrow Edna   

Love Tammy


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Thanks for all the good wishes guys. Still on tenterhooks here. I have an appointment booked for tomorrow at 12.45 but still need to phone before we leave to confirm that all is well with our frosties.

*Tammy*, love the names of your embies. Hope to be joining you on the madness that is the tww.

*Deb*, the bumps keep on coming for some time after they are good walkers. Evelyn is still good at falling over.

*Jo*, no nothing romantic for us not even a meal for 2 as my Mum has come down to look after Evelyn for us tomorrow. Still we had our romantic weekend away so I can't complain. Enjoy your game of chase its very popular in our house too.

*Ready4*, I can understand why your therapist suggested putting txt to the back of your mind, out of control it can become an obsession but you aren't in that position. As you say its also too important and physically intrusive to just forget about it. Yes we have 7 day 1 embies, so although thats lots I do feel that they are very early stage and fragile.

*Amee*, hope your DD is doing better.

Right leaving this here speak soon.

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Quick post to wish Edna good luck for tomorrow    Here is a happy  and     for good postivie thoughts.

Will catch up with the rest of you tomorrow.


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Sorry to not be around much but we had a bit of bad news this week. DH2b best fried fiancee died on Saturday. She was only 27.  I can't believe it... so sad and they were getting married this year. 

I have had no positive OPK this month.  Don't know what's going on as it's day 18 now. Very annoying as we have been on the clomid, and all the bloods taken BEFORE the clomid showed I was ovulating!! We have had lots of BMS so if a little egg has slipped through with out us knowing, we would hope to have done enough to catch it. Saw the cons yesterday and after a HUGE fightbattle she has ageed to give me more clomid with tracking this time. She was very nice but kept insisting that I should stay on metformin only and just lose weight and I would get pergnant. She wanted me to do that for a year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally got her to see it from my point of view and so I have my presciption and have to phone when (if ) my period arrives to set up scans for tracking. Apparently my FSH level shows my ovaries to be extremely sluggish so might need a higher dose of clomid?

Anyway enough about me... I just wanted to say hello.

*Edna* I have everything crossed for you and send you lots and lots of   .

Hi to everyone else... hope you all had a nice Valentines!!

Karin

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Karin  how awful. I' feeling mighty mortal at the moment......


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, there are no words for your friend's passing.  I'm just so sorry.  So young too.  Sending you big hugs


----------



## ava

Hi everyone,I'm brand new to thread,posted for a long time on the Ireland board and got great support.

Before i start I'm so sorry to hear about your friend Karin and will say a prayer for her.

Ive just logged on as I'm about to attend a review for our free attempt at ivf,having been so lucky with Joe,now 8 months and looking up at me from his new walker which is too high for him,he inherited his das short legs!!
Sorry for rambling but the thing is i was diagnosed with post natal depression  when Joe was about 5 and a half months and i am currently on quite high dose of antidepressants.My GP wants me to stay on them for another 3 months at least and I'm wondering what will happen to our go.I was suspended on the list when i told them the baby was 4 months old so will they postpone again or take me off the list??

I am keen to go again as I'm 39 in April and would dearly lovea sibling for Joe.

Any insight or advice would be great,thanks,

love,Ava xxx


----------



## Edna

*Karin*,

 so sorry to hear about your friend so tragic. My thoughts are with you and her DH2B.

lol

Edna


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Today went really well.

The clinic only had to defrost 2 of my embies and were able to transfer them both. Both Grade 2 but I figure not bad as they've been in the freezer for 2 and a half years. ET went well so now I'm on the tww. Feeling pretty optimistic at the moment. Agreed with the clinic that I'd only lift 1 heavy thing for the time being and try to limit that. Will be interesting as madams favourite thing is a carry cuddle so she doesn't wear out her legs.

*Ava*, welcome to H4AM. I don't have any answers for your questions but would have thought that your clinic would have wanted you to be off the AntiD's before going for IVF. The only way to get a definitive answer is to ask them.

*Karin*, well done for getting your consultant to prescribe Clomid and monitoring. I'm pleased that you were listened to. Hoping that if you've had lots of BMS you'll have caught that egg and not need it.

Hi to everyone else hope you are well.

lol

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Edna, congrats hun!  I feel so happy for you that you had ET and it went well.  Do you have help with Evenlyn while on your 2WW?  Sending you lots of positive vibes!

sugar, thanks for your words.  It's nice to know that you girls over here understand.  Oooh...crawling through tunnels and tents sounds like fun.

Tammy, love your embryo names.  Sending you lots of babydust and am hopnig the cramping is a sign.  Did you have ivf/icsi or fet?

Karin, again, so sorry about your friend hun.  Strange about the ovulating, but hormone meds can do funny things to us.  Your consultant sounds like she has little IF knowledge with her suggestion.  I don't get it too as you've been through this before so she/he should see your history.  Anyways, glad that she finally listened to you and she will monitor you.  Roll on AF.  

ava, welcome.  Your DS sounds adorable.  It's fun to see them when they're learning to walk.  You're not rambling.  It's nice to get to know you and hear about you and your DS.  So sorry for the hard time you had with PND.  Can't answer your question (I'm in Canada so don't know how NHS works), but wish you lots of luck and look forward to chatting with you.

Not much doing here.  Got the ok today to take half a vactaion day on Wednesday for our HSG test.  I was worried I'd have to explain why I wanted the time off as it didn't look like she was going to ok the request, but luckily she did so I didn't have to explain that i have yet another appt.  Am getting quite nervous for it.  I know...I'm such a chicken.

Any plans for the weekend?  We have a long one here as they've just introduced a new holiday on Monday called Family Day.  Am trying to think of something fun to do with Evan but have come to a blank.  What do you all do that your kids enjoy?  We have indoor play lands here, but unfortunately they're closed for private parties on the weeekends.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Evening Ladies

I daresay you're all busy doing dinner and bedtimes right now, but I'm 2 hours ahead here, so the washing up's done, and Lola's safely tucked up in the land of nod! 

Karin- I am so so sorry to hear of your traumatic news.  Your OH's friend must be devastated. You're all in our thoughts and prayers.  Don't give up on the OPK's yet- mine didn't show positive until CD18 this cycle, and my friend who has no IF problems didn't get hers until Day 21  It still might come... 

Edna ...Wooohooo!!!  Great result today hun! Welcome to the   Do you want to hold my hand through the madness? We can try and keep each other sane! Sending loads of sticky vibes and babydust your way   

R4F- Ooo Family Day sounds like a wonderful public holiday! We have _Children's Day_ in Turkey (but, isn't _every_ day children's day??!!) We took Lola swimming today which she absolutely loved. Is there an indoor pool near you?

Ava - Welcome to the thread  ı would echo Edna's advice and consult your clinic re: the anti-d's. I hope you get the answers you're hoping for 

Tammy - Another welcome to the  madhouse! Sending lots of sticky vibes to gwen & Stefani!       

Well, I'm 5 days past my +OPK, so probably 3-4 DPO, and I've got mild cramps. What's that all about I wonder? Too early for implantation (I think) and waaaaay too early for AF. You'd think with all the technology that they'd have invented some test to detect whether fertilisation has taken place  but no, we just have to go slowly cuckoo instead! 

Love and hugs to everyone else 
Love Jo xx


----------



## Macmillan

Evening everyone

Quick one tonight as am pooped and ready for bed. Have had fun today as DS has learnt how to blow raspberries and it got _very_ messy at tea time (carrot puree/baby rice _everywhere_ now - i believe them now when they said weaning was messy... )

Edna - great news about today's ET  

Karin - so sorry about your friend 

Jo, Edna, Tammy -   

Ava - don't know about the antiDs sorry but I guess you don't want to get poorly again so don't stop unless you have to 

Bec x


----------



## becca

edna-                

karin-  oh mate im so sorry you keep posting we are all here for you.

hi to everyone else.

xx


----------



## Amee

Edna - great news, take it easy and sending loads of     and good luck your way.

R4F - not long now till your appt this week.  Have a great Family day monday, wish we had those here!  I suppose every day is a fanily day for me as Im a SAHM...but swimming is great, and if DH was home, we would take DD to park on swings then go for nce lunch!

Karin -    sorry to hear about your friend...hope all that BMS works this month and u get that BFP... 

hi everyone else, hope all having anice weekend..gotta go, DD trying to climb sofa and never done it before!  

x


----------



## Edna

Hi guys.

*Ready4*, DH will help with Evelyn as much as he can and I can avoid all major lifting until Tuesday when its just her and me by which time I'm hoping that Ben and Jerry will be settled in. As you know with a toddler it is impossible to avoid all lifting. Enjoy your Children's day I think having a day named for children / families is a great idea. Evelyn loves soft play too but with all your snow the possibilities for snow based fun are endless. Sledging, snow men, snow angels and snowball fights which I'm sure Evan would love. However, I'm sure you will all have a great time together whatever you decide to do.

*Jo*, on a good day Evelyn's in bed by 7pm but not always asleep. As for your symptoms it could be implantation if you were slightly earlier than you thought...

*Bec*, raspberries are great fun but very messy.

*Becca*, hi there hope all is well with you.

*Amee*, its amazing how our LOs pick those moments when we're not paying attention to do something scary. I bet she was very pleased with herself for climbing too.

No symptoms for me yet and its obviously far too early...I'm absolutely knackered today but figure thats been down to the past few weeks and the ups and downs and stress so now I've relaxed so its all hit me at once.

Right better get on speak soon.

lol

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

sugar, this is actually a new holiday that they introduced and I kind of like it!  Agree...that children's day is everyday.  When is that one held?  Must be fun to swim with Lola.  Did did take Evan for lessons in the fall and there is a community centre pool so thanks, that's an idea.  Gosh..that would be amazing if they had a fertilization test.  Sending you lots of positive vibes. 

Bec, I must admit that i laughed when you said that your son learned to blow raspberries.  

Amee, how you feeling?  Has it sunk in yet?  Yeah...happy that we get the new holiday this year.  Do you go to the parks in winter?  

Edna, great that dh can help out for the first few days. Oh yeah...pretty impossible to avoid lifting with a toddler. But think of how many women conceive (and don't even know it) and continue on as normal.  Unfortunately Evan's not a fan of the snow (must get that from me) and he'd rather be inside.  I'm sure that'll change in a couple years though when he's a bit bigger.  Way too early to feel anything...but I know, it's hard not to look for signs.  You've been through a lot the past few weeks, so just rest and take it easy now.

Our inlaws are babysitting dh's nephew this weekend so we went down to see him.  He's 1.5 years so it was cute seeing Evan and he playing together.  We don't see them much (which is ok with me at the moment since they're expecting in a couple months..and it was so easy for them so it's hard for me to be reminded of that) so glad we could spend some time with the little guy.


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Hi girls,

Sorry its been a while. 

Anyway all is fine with lil one, think I'm getting a bump now... realy hard to tell sometimes as it could be water retention, I seem to look more pg by the end of the day in the mornings in goes down abit, but I do definatly think I'm starting to show now, I've gained 10lbs!! which is all on my **** think hehe.  Got a cold at the mo feels like sinusitus as got a realy heavy head hope it goes away soon.  I've been getting braxton hick feelings too on an off but my MW reasured me and said its normal esp in 2nd pregnancys you get then earlier as you've already been stretched out.  Cant say I feel any movements yet, a few bubbly feelings every now and then but realy hard to tell them apart from wind etc!! hopefully anytime soon I should get some movements  

How is everyone else? I've lost track of everyone now! 

Becca ~ how are you and lil bump? had any movements yet? got a bump yet? xx

Clare ~ hows you? xx

hope everyone else is ok, sorry I've missed people I must catch up!!

Take care everyone!!

Vicks xXx


----------



## becca

hi ya vic,
wondered how you was getting on, im good ta.......got to have blood test this week as ds friend has  gone down with slap cheek..and its not good for a pregnant woman to be near a carrier of it

im seeing hossie at the end of the month for my pains i have been haing in the bladder area.....so aprat from all of that im doing ok.

just asked dp if he fancies bingo tonight?well im working on it..fancy a bit of legs eleven two little ducks.


hello to everyone


xx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*QueenVic*, glad all is going well with your pregnancy. Sorry to hear about the cold not fun particularly as you can't anything. Hope you get over it soon.

*Becca*, fingers crossed that your blood test shows everything is OK. Also hoping that you get some answers about the pains you have been having.

*Ready4*, pity that Evan doesn't like snow that would have been a good solution. Have you decided how you are going to spend tomorrow yet? Glad he had a good day with his cousin, its lovely when our LOs have a great day playing with little friends.

Hope everyone is well.

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

QueenVic, how exciting that you're starting to show.  Guess you've told people by now?  Sorry you've got a cold. That's the worst when pregnant since you can't take anything for it.  HOpe it goes away soon.  Oooh..the bubblies are the start of feeling stuff.  

becca, so sorry to hear about your son's friend having slap cheek.  I'm sure your chances are still slim.  You still having those pains below?  Hope you can get that straignted out soon.

Edna, yeah..I'm sure in time we won't be able to keep evan out of the snow. Problem now is that there's so much of it, it goes past his knees.  How are you doing?  Able to relax a bit?

Had a good day today.  Went to my dad's girlfriend's place for lunch and actually met her grandson for the first time.  He's 6 months now and it makes me want to have another that much more.  He's just such a cutie and at that stage where he's about to sit and is so interested in his surroundings.  Plus hearing about the qualtiy time that his mom and him get at this stage just brigns back so many memories (i.e. being on mat leave).

When I go to the fertility office on Wed, I"m thinking of going a bit early to ask a few questions. One thing I've really been struggling with is what I can eat since I don't eat meat and things like fish and eggs must be limited as well as soy.  And for endometioris, they say to avoid dairy and whet.  So I want to ask if they have a nutritionist that can help me with a fertility diet cause I really feel like there isn't much left (esp when protein is so important).


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Morning Lovelies 

Vicks ... nice to 'meet' you! I'm relatively new to the thread.  on your second pregnancy...how exciting that you're starting to feel bubbles of movement now! 

R4F... sounds like a good plan, to ask the clinic for some nutrition advice. I can't really help, other than to suggest some sort of vitamins. I know they're not as effective as getting vits from food, but might be worth a try.  In fact, I read about a multivitamin to help fertility on peer support this week- I'll go back and see if I can find the link for you in a bit.

Becca... did you convince DH to play Bingo? I'd have had a game with you- not that I've ever really played, but love the idea of a full house....IYSWIM! 

Edna....yes, Lola's early to bed too. 7pm most nights, 730 at the latest. But last night she went at 630!  We'd been to a birthday party and she'd exhausted herself running after all the big girls in the soft play place, bless her! She was the youngest there, as they were mostly 5-8 years, but it didn't stop her getting stuck in and enjoying herself!  Thanks for the kind words, but I'm not going to get my hopes up this month and think that anything I'm feeling is implantation or even pregnancy. I'm fed up of convincing myself every month that we've done it, only to be disappointed again, so I'm trying sooooooo hard to ignore any 'symptoms' from now on....yeah right!!  

Amee ...sounds like you've got a little monkey on your hands now!  She'll be swinging through the trees befoe you know it!  Lola's adventurous to say the least- she has no fear- but that's fine, cos I've got enough for both of us!!

Bec ...so, has DS managed to redecorate your kitchen walls yet?  From now on I'd only feed him food that doesn't clash- at least that way the walls will be tastefully decorated! 

Karin ...how are things hun? Thinking of you 

Love and hugs to everyone else  Lots of sticky vibes and   to those of us on the , belly rubs to our pregnant mummies, and lots of    and    to everyone else....think that just about covers it!! 

Well it's bl00dy freeeezing here in Turkey  The coldest I've ever known it. Normally winter is mild and short lived, but this week the winds have been positively arctic, and it even snowed last night! Some parts of Turkey, especially the east and north do get loads of snow, but here on the west, we see it about once every 40 years. Admittedly it was such a tiny sprinkling it hasn't even reached the ground, but even so....roll on the summer!  BTW, I'll count on you all to remind me of this when I'm moaning about being too hot in the middle of a 50 degree August heatwave! 

Right, must go and get ready to meet a friend for coffee this morning. Lola's staying home with daddy for a couple of hours, so ı can have a good  in peace!

Love Jo xx

R4F- I've found that link for you - they're a bit pricey but have a look and see what you think.
http://www.naturalhealthpractice.com/Fertility_Plus_for_Women_P649C339.cfm?gclid=CLi88ZmbzZECFQflXgodu2YDyw

Oo, and just had another idea!  I used to drink whey protein milkshakes when I was on Atkins. Now I used them as meal replacement, but there's no reason why you can't use them as supplements. HTH xx

/links


----------



## Marielou

Edna - Wonderful news on your embies, best of luck for the 2ww    

Sugar - Had to   at you being 2 hours ahead and Lola being in bed already at 7pm our time, sometimes I wished the day would zoom forwards 2 hours ahead, especially when we're having a whiny/teething day and I want to go to bed, never mind him!  

Better get going, we have swimming this morning .... I'm suprised at how calm I am about this upcoming FET, but I'm sure that'll change nearer the time!


Marie xxx


----------



## becca

r4f- can you not have thing like jacket potatoes with beans 
salads pasta with a sauce and loads of garlic.
stir fried veg with bean sprouts.
as for that pain yeah its always there..starting to get use to it now...find it hurts more if i lift something heavy .


must be hard when your avoiding the main eating ingreadiants.

edna-how you doing ?

marie lou - hope you had fun swimming.

suger- he he dp loved bingo..he said he didnt but i could see he was chuckling away with the the sayings legs eleven ect.
hope it warms up for you its really foggy here today xx

hope everyone is ok.
xx


----------



## Edna

Evening folks,

*Becca*, glad you had a good time at Bingo it can be great fun. Hoping for some good answers for you this week from all your tests and appointments.

*Ready4*, I'm glad that you had such a nice day. Newborns make me ever so broody too. As for diet certainly worth talking to a dietitian. My sister visited one and its improved her health and her happiness. From an amateur view point I'd have thought beans and pulses would be really good for you and ttc.

*Jo*, absolutely freezing over here too. The most beautiful clear sunny winters day which I love. Lola sounds like shes just like Evelyn who also doesn't understand that she is a small girl. She even wanted to go down the vertical drop slide at our soft play centre .

*Marie*, calm is good much better than panicing about it. Hope you enjoyed swimming I love taking Evelyn too.

Nothing to report here. I'm only feeling cold. The heating in my office didn't come on until late and so we have been shivering for most of the day.

Right better leave this here.

Speak soon.

Edna


----------



## Macmillan

Hi ladies

Can I pick your brains?  Those of you who are used to using OPKs - how quickly does the LH surge come and go?

30 day cycle last month, 25 days everytime before I got pg.  So started testing this month on day 8 - faint line visible, but not as strong as control.  Day 9 even fainter.  Day 10 (today) nothing.  Does that mean I've missed it and it probably happened on day 7??  Presume I keep testing anyway?


Edna - its frreezing here too but so beautiful - sunny winter wonderland.  How's the 2WW going?   

Marielou - just started swimming every week with W and he loves it too

Sugar - we've moved on to pear and much less messy (kitchen walls are cream)  

R4F - nutritionist sounds like a good idea


Must go, off to meet a friend and her LO for lunch
Bec  x


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

sugar, thanks.  I do take a good multi-vitamin but am also interested if I should be supplimenting in anything.  Asked my fertility dr when we saw him in Feb, and he said just ensure I'm taking folic acid, but he obviously didn't analyze what I eat and if I'm missing/not getting enough of anything.  Thanks so much for the link of the fertiliyt multi-vitamin.  I'm in Canada so not sure if I can get that here.  The whey protein shakes are an idea.  I'm sure I can find that in health stores.  Sorry you're having such an awful winter.  Must have been funny for you to see snow if it's so rare.  We've had a crazy winter too (tons of snow for us) and like you, I much prefer the summer.  Glad you had some time with a friend.  It's nice to get out.

Marielou, how was swimming?  Do you take ds or does your dh?  We took Evan in the fall and dh took him in but I loved watching.  

becca, thanks for the suggestions.  My main concern is not getting enough protein...esp when stimming.  Sorry to hear you're still suffering.  Hope your doctors can help you and figure out why.

Edna, brrrrr, sounds awful without heat.  Yeah...I do try and have beans and lentils, but they're hard on my stomach so have to be careful (but did bring bean casserole for lunch at work today).  I'll see if the clinic has such a thing as a fertility dietitian.  

Bec, don't know much aabout the OPKs so don't have much advice for you there.  Good luck with it.

Nervous for tomorrow's HSG.  Wish I wasn't such a chicken, but (most) others have told me it isn't so bad.  I've survived lots worse though so I really shouldn't worry.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

*Bec*, a similar thing happened with my OPK this month- very feint, then nothing, then eventually on day 18 a very strong line. Obviously I can't say for sure whether you've already ovulated, but it would have been very early, so I'd definitely keep on with the OPKs for a while yet. Good luck  I don't know how long the surge lasts for though- why not ask on Peer Support? I'd be interested in learning too!

*R4F*- all the best for tomorrow honey 

Sorry, short and sweet for now- I'll try and pop back later.

Love Jo xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

R4F- all the best for the HSG, hope it isn't too bad for you, mine was OK but know people are different


----------



## karen

HI all,

I've been away for a long time and am cycling again but am really reluctant to fo on the cycle buddies board as I don't want to upset anyone so can I come back here please??

I can help with the OPK question - the surge lasts 24hours only which is why they say test the same time everyday so you don't miss it. Also I believe most surges are early afternoon which is why testing lunchtime is better than mornign (but harder if you have to hold for 4 hours before).

Edna: Hello again, just browsing and saw your news - wow 2ww! well done you! Last I heard you had a cancelled cycle. I love the new pic of evelyn.

Ready4: am assuming you haven't started again? What stage are you at and how did Evans potty training go in the end - did you crack it?

Hello to everyone else who I dont know.

I've just started stimms yesterday on my final final cycle and am at the ARGC.

Karen
x


----------



## ready4Family

sugar and clare, thanks for your wishes for tomorrow.  I'll let you know how it goes.

karen, of course you can come back.  We're all here for you and are here throughout your cycle. I wish you lots of luck and hope this is it.  How's the stimming going?  As for us, in short, we had our follow up appt and dh is much better but he found lots of issues with me (infection, inflammation possibly due to endometriosis and/or hydrosalpinx).  I'm having an HSG tomorrow to see if it is infact hydrosalpinx of if the blockage they saw is harmless for ivf.  So now we're hoping to start in May (need to be put in temporary menopause for 4 months for endometriosis treatment).  As for the potty training, it came to an end...but not because Evan's trained but because he needs a break.  He started resisiting sitting on the potty (except will sit after his bath as he knows he gets an extra story read to him...smart bugger).  So we'll try again in a bit.  How's your little girl?  Happy to see you back and look forwad to chatting with you again!


----------



## Amee

just a quickie a taking poo poo DD to bath...R4F - good luck with ure HSG tomorrow...   
x


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Ready4*, best of luck with your HCG tomorrow. I'm sure you will be OK. I know I can build things up and worry about them and then things aren't so bad. And if it helps you on your road then it has to be worthwhile.

*Karen*, you know that you are always very welcome here even if you've needed a break. Hope your stimms are going OK. As for me it does feel like a very long journey just to get this far so even though I'm on the tww I'm feeling pretty positive.

*Bec*, sorry I can't help with your OPK question but hoping that you haven't missed your surge. From what Jo says it seems that they can cause confusion.

*Jo*, hope my fellow tww buddy is doing OK...?

*Clare* and *Amee*, hope you are both OK.

I'm still trying to keep busy and NOT analyse everything...I was wondering when the earliest I could test would be. Officially next Thursday which would be day15, but as I've had no HCG, well no drugs this time round, I was wondering whether I could test earlier. Any thoughts girls?

Right catch up later.

lol

Edna


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Edna - step away from the pee sticks!!! Wait until test day! (says she of the 4 days early test  )


----------



## KW33

Evening everyone.

Thank you for all your kind wishes. Terrible thing.

I am now on cd23 having FINALLY had a surge on the OPK on cd20!!    We have had plenty of BMS and will continue for the rest of this week. Not going to test (yeah right!! ) until cd35 if I can help it as anything before that might not be accurate due to possibly ovulating so late. So I guess I'm back in the 2ww  First month of clomid so half of me is hoping that it was the kick start that I needed but who knows. I did have severe ovary pain (needed paracetamol) both sides on Monday so it surely must be doing something!!!

*Edna* So pleased to read about your ET and that things went well. Sending lots of sticky, positive vibes your way. I know it's hard but try not to test early as I'm sure you would still feel the need to test again on the official day regardless of the outcome.   

*Ready4* How are you hun? How did the HSG go?

*Karen*  Sending you lots of  for this cycle.

*Jo* Wise words about the OPK it would seem as I got the surge on cd20!!! You must be well into your 2ww wait... how are you doing?

*BecG* You could have been talking about my OPK's this month!!  Mine did exactly the same as yours but I persevered and finally got my surge. must admit that I though we had missed it this month or that I didn't ovulate.

*Marielou* How are you doing? Hope you are still feeling calm about FET. 

*Amee* Hope you are feeling okay and that DD hasn't climbed too many mountains!!! 

Hi to *Clare, Vic and Becca*... bet those bumps are coming on a treat now. 

Hope I haven't missed anyone... hi to you if I have!!! 

Hugs for all.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Hi to you Karin

Missed Deb


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Yes I know I shouldn't test early but I've got these HPTs in my bathroom cupboard just asking to be used, normally I wouldn't buy one until the day before test day but these are left over...too tempting for words.

*Deb*, good advice...BTW did you get an accurate result when you tested early?

*Karin*, yeah ovulation...I ovulated very late this this month so its not that unusual. Got everything crossed for you.

*Ready4*, I've been thinking of you today and hoping that your HSG went OK.

Hi to everyone else hope you are all OK. Its very quiet on here...

Edna


----------



## Charlies-Mum

ermm yep... but then I was very naughty and I can't recommend it. So don't copy me Edna - Do as I say not as I do


----------



## KW33

*Deb* How could I forget you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry!!!    

*Edna* Tests just seem to call to you don't they?!?!  Try to steer clear!!!

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Thank you all for your wishes for today.

Edna, it's so hard not to analyze and look for signs.  Know how you feel.  Not sure when it's officially ok to do a hpt, but like Deb said, try and hold off as they can give inaccurate results if you test too early.  Ooooh, so tempting though with them just sitting there.  Thanks for your words.

karin, yah for the surge!  Wishing you lots of positive vibes.  May the clomid be your answer.


First thing I did when I got home was sign on and update my ticker (well, after I took out Evan's laundry form the dryer).  Now we're on the countdown to our next follow appointment.  Roll on March 26th (which is a couple weeks earlier than I thought we had to wait).  Today's HSG went ok.  There was a bit of cramping and pinching, but overall it wasn't bad and was over pretty quick.  Our dr was there for the test and one tube is clear but the other one is definitely blocked due to scarring.  He didn't say much but said it's fixable and we'll discuss more at tne next appointment.  So still don't know if it's hydrosalpinx (i.e if fluid is building up) or not.  Don't even understand how I"d get scarring there as I've had surgery since Evan's ivf but not on my tubes (i.e. c-section).


----------



## Edna

*Ready4*,

So pleased that today went well. Hope the results are positive.

*Karin* and *Deb*,

As I said good advice but not easy to follow.

Edna


----------



## KW33

*Ready4* Glad it went well today and that you are on the countdown to your next appointment.

*Edna* I'm no good when it comes to it!!!  So easy to advise others!! 

xxx


----------



## Amee

R4F - glad it well well and now u have a date for the next one!  

Karin - sounds like u have had huge opk surges this month, hope all the BMS works    good luck 2ww

Edna - dont test early, when r u actually due to test?  soooo hope u get a BFP  

Hi to everyone else, sorry this is a quickie oas off to planing office! BORING!! then haircut!  

well, my scan went ****e yesterday!    songographer said one thing, mw said another, all in all, cant make anything out so have to go in 2 weeks....bladder was too full first so had to wee, then it was too empty   think thats why he didnt see anything...even though he made out the sac and embryo and apparently a HB.......wished they did the dildocam . ...so know I also have 2 horrible weeks to wait...hopefully DD is trying to keep me sane now that her chickenspots have gone, but she is teething again!    

have a nice day all
x


----------



## ready4Family

Edna, keep us posted on what you decide.  Don't blame you at all with them sitting there.

Amee, oh my gosh..that's awful you're being kept in limbo.  Thought it was pretty routine to read those things.  And I never remember having a full bladder for the ultrasound.  Was it internal?  I'm so sorry you have to wait again

So of course my mind is racing since yesterday's test and am worried that the treatment will indeed be to remove my tube as the area that showed with the dye looked quite large and wide (i.e. meaning the tube is swollen with fluid?)  I need to call them next week anyways to see if the dr filled our insurance forms that I left.  So I'm thinking to see if they can check with him if i can come in before March 26th incase treatment is required that has a long recovery (i.e. surgery).  I'd hate to waste these 5 weeks waiting when we could be doing something rather than adding on additional time at the end for me to recover, delaying ivf even long.  I don't know...or maybe there's a method to their madness of scheduling the next appt 2 weeks after the 2nd endometriosis injection?


----------



## karen

Hi all,

R4F: I like the new ticker but it does seem a long time to wait until the results. I don't blame you for calling and seeing if you can go in early. Even if they wont do anything for some reason its agony speculating what the diagnosis is.

Edna: hmmm hard one. I've never tested pre test day but am very tempted this time. The agony of waiting and then finding a BFN was horrendous, I'm now thinking maybe I'll test a few days early and then keep testing so that if its a BFN it won't be as much of a shock and if its a BFP I wont have the agony of beta day!. Not something I've ever thought I'd do but very tempted this time.   

Karin:    to you too.

I've been spotting daily so been anxious about that as well as which meds I'm on but had a scan by Mr Taranissi himself this morning which was great as he is so reassuring. 

DD been soooo sweet recently, she lost an eyelash and wished for "a baby brother or sister because thats what you want mummy" arghh. Next day she asked me when the wish would come true. I had to explain that it may not come true and she wanted to know if it would if she was good. She then said she wanted a twin sister who looked exactly like her and was called by the same name!!! That one will be very hard to come true!   

HI to everyone else

Karen
x


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Karen*, your DD is so lovely. Hoping that both of your dreams come true. As for testing I think it would be easier to wait if I had the HCG as I'd know that I'd need to wait for it to be out of my system but as I'm drug free I'm so tempted to test early...As you say waiting is so hard.

*Ready4*, I'd push for a cancellation if you can get in there before 5 weeks that would be good news. I guess the main constraint is getting your results back. Still undecided about when to test. Needs some more thought.

*Amee*, so sorry that your scan hasn't given you the reassurance you needed. It must be so confusing having two medical professionals contradicting each other. Still a heartbeat has to be good news. Sending you lots of positive vibes to get over the next couple of weeks.

*Karin*, me too .

Well a small , I'm now halfway through the tww. Hurray only 7 days left. Also I'm away for the weekend with a lovely group of mum friends. I'm really looking forward it...also not taking any pee sticks with me so no temptation. Catch up with you all soon.

Edna


----------



## becca

edna- hope you have a lovely weekend....prob be the best thing ever getting away and taking your mind of things.

got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

karen, how are the injections going?  Do you have to go in for blood work so often this time?  Glad that your doctor isn't concerned about the spotting so you must feel better about that.  Aaaaaah, your DD sounds like such a sweetheart.  Your heart must have melted when she asked for a baby sibling...something you both want so much.  How cute too wanting a twin.  

Edna, I think the results are in as my doctor saw everything in the test (I think...don't think he needs more info).  Yah...half way there for you..an the weekend will help pass time since you have fun stuff planned.  Sounds perfect too as there's nothing better than laughing and smiling with family and friends during the 2WW.  Sending lots of positive vibes your way.   

Still deciding if I want to call the fertility office today to see if it's worthwhile to come in sooner for the follow up appt in case treatment takes awhile.  Don't know why I'm so uncomfortable with these things...guess i feel like i"m being a nag and not happy with what they give me.

Work's so slow again which doesn't help pass the time when you're watiing.

 also to Karin, becca, Clare, Bec, Amee, sugar, Debs, Marielou and anyone else I've missed.


----------



## KW33

Hello,

Doing okay so far... not too paranoid and 3 days in. Testing is 11 days if I get that far!!  No symptoms really apart from tingly nipples but think the clomid can do that so just have to wait and see. Last 2 months have got all worked up about symptoms that amount to nothing so TRYING to stay calm!!! 

*Amee* Poor you... You just need some reassurance and thought the scan would give you that.  2 ww for you again now.  I'm sure DD will keep you very busy though.

*Becca* You are almost halfway!!! How did that happen?!?!  

*Edna* Halfway through now . So glad you are busy this weekend some distraction will be a relief for you. 

*Karen* How are you getting on? Spotting must be worrying so glad that your doctor could reassure you.

*Ready4* You are very patient with all the waiting.  You are not nagging just trying to the best for your treatment.

Hi to everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## karen

Hi all,

Ready4 : I know what you mean about being a pain. I worry that I query too much but at the end of the day they probably don't really even notice. You are paying for it. Call them (or get DH to if you feel uncomfortable - I'm good at wimping out)

Edna: Half way through - not long to go but definately still too early to even be thinking about sticks

Karin: Never taken Clomid - its horrid when drugs give you misleading side effects but fingers crossed for you. Your daughter has such a pretty name

Unfortunately the ARGC dont let you get away with less bloods and last time I got away with no double bloods ie one at 7h30am and one at 2pm. I am praying to god I will get away with it this time as most people have to do it. It gets really painful about this stage ie day 5-6 and the blood lady says my veins are now tough which is why it hurts so much - of course they are bruised and I look like a junkie as well (good job its not summer!).

x


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Evening Hopefuls 

Sorry in advance if I don't get round to too many personals, but I'm totally whacked. I'm in the middle of trying to set up a new business and my brain just won't switch off 

I'm going to try really hard (promise!) not to POAS this month and just wait for AF to arrive...or not, as the case may be!  I'm about 11DPO now, but from past history the  could be at least another week away 

To *Karin & Edna * - sending lots of   and   for the remainder of your 
*R4F*- so glad that the HSG wasn't too painful for you 
*Karen*- all the best with stimms  
*Amee*- sorry to hear about your disappointing scan  Hope time goes quickly til you can get some reassurance at the next one 

*Deb, Becca, Clare, Bec*...hope you and your LOs (and bumps!) are all well 
Sorry if I missed anyone out 

Love Jo xx


----------



## KW33

Evening,

*Karen* It's silly isn't it? Most things we take for IF treatment give us AF/PG symptoms no wonder we all go crazy!!!  Thanks for the compliment on Emma's name... probably the thing people commented on most when she was born. Haven't done myself any favours though as I love her name sooo much we can't agree on any other girls names!!!   

*Jo* 11DPO and resolving NOT to POAS!!! Well done hun!!!

I feel very tired tonight with bloated belly and very windy  (sorry TMI ). Can you tell that the symptom check has begun?!  Not sure if this could be down to clomid?!  Ah well only another 11 days to go!!

Karin

xxx


----------



## Macmillan

Evening ladies, hope you've all had a good weekend

cd15 here and still no surge on OPKs    BMS anyway just in case there is the odd   that decides to swim forwards instead of backwards  

How are you 2WWs holding up?  Staying away from the peesticks I hope  

Must go, DH sounds like he could do with a hand (DS in the bath and shouting about it!)

Bec  x


----------



## Edna

Hi folks,

Hope all is well. Had a fantastic weekend with my friends, Laughed and talked and generally enjoyed ourselves, just the tonic I needed.

*Ready4*, you are not a nag and I do feel its worth asking for any cancellations which come up. You've nothing to lose...

*Karin*, no symptoms for me of note either...I keep telling myself it doesn't mean anything. I had nothing significant last time either.

*Karen*, poor you. The ARGC regime sounds very grueling. Hoping your arms aren't too sore and that the results show that everything is on track.

*Jo*, a new business how exciting. What are you planning to do? I'm struggling to avoid those pee sticks too...evil things aren't they?

*Bec*, hope that surge appears soon. As for me surviving the FFH and not POAS...yet.

*Becca*, how are you doing, feeling any better.

Right better leave this here speak soon.

Edna


----------



## becca

hi edna,

how you feeling? whens your test day ?

im ok see consultant tom re the pains..sods law been pain free for days now  hope they take me seriously.

also awaiting for my bloods to come back on immunity on slap cheek.

i think im falling apart.

xx

hi to everyone xx


----------



## ready4Family

HI all,

Quick post as the Oscars are on in 10 min so am going to run to see them.  Do you get that broadcast over there in the UK?  I haven't even seen any of the movies but love the glamour of it all..esp seeing all the dresss and the guys in their tuxes.

becca, just wanted to wish you good luck tomorrow at your appt.  Hope that the doctor can figure yout what's going on and help you as i'ts no fun being in pain.

Will post longer tomorrow.
PS - Got in touch with the fertility dr on Friday and he's hapyp with the timing and wants us to wait for the March 26th appt.  So I feel better that at least I asked and he's reminded of the whole picture.


----------



## KW33

Morning ladies,

CD28 and have had bad period cramps this morning so not hopeful anymore.  Shame as was quite positive before this. I feel like I bore Dh2b and others with every little niggle but can't seem to think about anything else except little Emma of course. I just think one day that she will be asking for a little brother or sister and what will I say? 

*Ready4* Glad that you called the doctor and that you feel better about the whole thing having "nudged" his memory. How were the Oscars... we do get it televised over here but it's over night and although I always think "I must record that" I have hardly ever done so  Not really interested in the results but like you like to see how glam everyone is!!! 

*Becca* Hope the consultant gets to the bottom of things for you hun.  The slap cheek must be worrying for you as well, when do you get the results?

*Edna* Sounds as though you have had a really lovely time with your friends and that it provided some distraction for you. sending you lots of  When is official test day?

*BecG* I didn't get my surge this month until CD 20, hope you get yours in the next couple of days.

*Jo* you must be coming to the end of your 2ww... how you doing?

Hi to everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Karin, thanks for the note about the nagging.  Don't know why I hate calling so much.  It's hard not to symptom check all the time isn't it?  I was on clomid in our earlier iui cycles but don't remember the side affects (if any).  I'll cross my fingers that it's not to due to meds.  AF like cramps can be a sign too so don't give up.  Shame that you get the Oscars later on (I think you said the same thing about the Golden Globes). Guess it makes sense with the time change though as it's live.  The Oscars were ok...didn't watch the end so saw mostly directors and stuff...people that you wouldn't know (although did see the presenters who are famous stars).  Probably the pre-shows would have been best for dresses but wasn't able to catch them.

karen, you're probably right and they forget phone calls 2 min later.  I still can't believe how closey your clinic monitors you.  Twice a day?  Guess it's comforting knowing that they're really monitoring you and making sure you're getting right dosage of meds, etc, but can imagine how tiring it becomes, not to mention hard to fit into a regular schedule of your own life.  

sugar, wow..good for you setting up your own business.  Must be a lot of work.  Roll on AF.  It never comes when we want it to.

BecG, good idea to try anyways if you're expecting that line any day now since sperm can live for a few days.  Cute photo of your little one!

Edna, glad you had such a nice weekend. Laughter is the best medicine and perfect during  a 2WW.  Yeah...didn't end up getting much ahead by calling on Friday, but at least I feel better asking..rather than wondering if the doctor wasn't thinking of an issue in the HSG when he told us to come a few weeks after the 2nd injection.  When do you test?  Must be coming up soon.  

becca, hope things went well for you at your appt today.

Not much new here.  Was a bug this morning as it was bothering me that yesterday dh had a big cup of coffee in the morning (which is normal), but then had 2 more cups when out at lunch (and then he had an evenign out so I'm sure he had again)...so I asked him if his coffee (and caffiene) intake is up again.  I know it probably really annoys him and I don't mean to be like a control freak...but this is so important and he promised he'd cut down his coffee to 1 cup a day.  He got a good report with the dna fragmentation, but I don't want it to go downhill again by the time we get to our ivf.  Anyone else ever comment about dh's lifestyle/diet, or am I too obsessive about it?


----------



## KW33

*Ready4* Before we had Emma I was the same with Dh2b. Insisted that he only had 1 coffee a day gave up baths (he has them too hot!!) taking vitamins etc. Don't feel bad I think it's just an extension of wanting to give yourselves the bast chance!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## karen

Ready you aren't being too obsessive, its the least they can do considering what we go through in my opinion! We cut out everything nice, inject ourselves, have painful invasive procedures, try to fit it in with work and our children and the least they can do is cut out coffee and alcholol. I managed to get DH to cut out coffee, down on alcohol and take some vits (which he stopped the day of his sample!).

A subject close to my heart at the moment. I'm suffering the daily blood tests and on 4 injections and steriods and DH has just flown off to USA for 4 days so I was a bit shirty (like your bug!) this morning (bet he's glad to escape for 4 days!).

Yes still going for all the monitoring. Just had call to ask me to hang round clinic tomorrow for potential second blood test - can't do it. I have to work and sort out DD and go into London for one test tomorrow, no way can do two. (and fiercly don't want to!). My doseage hasn't changed since I started daily bloods last monday anyway! 

Am just in process of thinking of best excuse/reason - need a good reason which will last a week as once they get you to do it once they ask you to do it daily!

hi karin

x


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, glad to know I'm not the only one who asks their partner to make a few minor changes.  I'm also constantly checking if dh took his vitamins (high dose ones for dna fragmentation issues). I know it angers him when I ask, but he's never been good at remembering that kind of stuff.  I agree...both need to do what we can to increase chances.

karen, yes...we sure do go through a lot and what do the guys have to do?  I'm not even asking dh to cut out caffiene..just cut down.  Good for you for convincing your dh to do so.  Ugh...4 injections a day?  That's right..there are multiple ones for ivf and then more so if you're getting immune stuff.  That's pretty unreasonable asking you to come in twice a day...like once a day isn't enough!  I would think that you're "excuse" is the truth..that it's just not possible with work and DD responsibiltiies.  Hang in there hun...it's all for a good cause and will be worth it in the end!  I've got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## KW33

Evening all,

Well after frantic knicker checking all day so far so good... day 28 is nearly over so I'm one day closer. Looked back in diary today and last few cycles have been 30-32 day so I guess if I get there I'll be a little bit excited. Feel very tired today but nothing else to report.

*Ready4* I agee with Karen, we go through so much that requesting a cut down on caffeine is not too much to ask. Dh2b needs reminding about vitamins too, terrible memory, and get grumpy too when I remind him. But really better I do than he forgets and lowers our chances.

*Karen* Sounds like a very hectic, demanding schedule you are on. Not surprised that you would rather not go in twice a day. Bless you.

Hi to everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Evening Ladies

Well I'm 14 DPO and feeling quite a heavy pulling in my tum, and sore (0)(0) -  a sure sign the   is on her way   
I have resisted POAS so far, and don't actually feel the urge to buy one even. Last month I was 19 DPO before AF arrived, so nothing to get ecxcited about yet. I feel like I've sort of written this month off now anyway, as I doubt very much Clomid can do it for me. Just focusing on FET now for April/May  

Karin- everything crossed for you hun. Day 28 is great. Are you resisting POAS too?
Karen -  to the clinic expecting you to go twice in a day. Hope you manage to sort it out. ...and lucky DH, jetting off. Oh to be a man!  
R4F - it must be frustrating, feeling like you have to nag DH. I was lucky, in as much as we have no MF, and DH gave up smoking anyway as soon as we were TTC. Try to think of more subtle ways of getting the message across- you know how little men like to be told things! Could you be really sneaky and buy decaf coffee and put it in a regular jar? Or is that too sneaky?!  
Becca - how did you get on at your consultation today?  
Edna - sounds like your weekend away was a great tonic! I'm keeping it under my hat about the new business at the mo, as it's such early days and I don't want to tempt fate!   But, I can't wait to spill the beans!  
Bec - looking at our collective surges lately, CD15 is relatively early! So far we've ranged from CD18-20 I think, so there's still plenty of time! Getting in plenty of   now though will increase the changes of a girl!  

Right, I'm off to my bed now lovelies.
See you all tomorrow


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Hello all.

I've not been around much (head is in the wrong place after last week).
AF is due at the weekend and I think its highly unlikely to have worked this month as  have only had rumpy pumpy once this month  Think we are still a bit stressed to get on with ttc.......

Sorry no personals but trying to catch up

Deb


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Jo*, I understand not wanting to talk about it but hopefully you can share soon. Sorry to hear that you have AF symptoms

*Karin*, should we form knicker checkers anon? I'm doing exactly the same. No signs yet...as you say its good to get another day over.

*Ready4*, I'm glad you've spoken to the doctor. If theres a reason to wait then it makes it easier. As for asking your DH to cut down on coffee / caffeine its certainly not unreasonable. Diet has a huge impact.

*Karin*, big hugs from me . I understand how hard it is to keep everything up in the air and my clinic didn't want to see me every day let alone twice a day. As for all those blood tests ouch. You must be black and blue. Hope that you managed to come up with a good reason.

*Becca*, hope todays appointment went well and you were listened to. It really annoys me when the medical profession brush off your concerns after all you know your own body better than anyone. As for slapped check a friend was exposed in her pregnancy and everything went well. She was closely monitored so I'm sure all will be well for you.

*Deb*, sorry that you are feeling stressed. Hope you can get rid of some of those stressors soon.

Little to report chez Edna. I'm not feeling normal but trying not to read anything into that. Resisted POAS so far...

Catch up soon.

Edna


----------



## KW33

Hi,

*Jo and Edna* We are all very restrained aren't we?!  I have resisted POAS too!!! I have told myself that I have to get to CD35 before I'll do it... so some way to go yet. 6 days... not that I'm counting!!! 

*Edna* It's so sad but I'm just grateful to get through each day. I'm so impressed with you and not testing as you seem to really be wavering last week. KCA... we are the founding members!!! 

*Deb*  Not surpised you are not in the right place now. You have so much on stress wise.  Really hope things ease for you bit soon.

*Jo* I always think about the last month and think if I can just get a cycle longer this month it'll be okay. But no luck this year so far!!!  So am I going to have a girl if I get pregnant this month then as I had more BMS prior to ov than after?

Still got crampy twinges and aches so I don't have a lots of hope but day 28 almost over.

xxx


----------



## karen

Am getting very confused with all your dates. Are some of you counting from last AF and some from transfers? Totally confused about who should be POAS and who not - when.          for everyone!


----------



## KW33

Jo, Edna and I could POAS but probably shouldn't!!!     Jo and I are AF cycles and Edna is from transfer... hope that helps a little... because it's all I can get my head round!!   

More cramos tonight so thinking AF will arrive tomorrow... will keep you posted.

Karin

xxx


----------



## KW33

Morning all,

Lovely day here and I slept really well too... was sooo tired.

Cramps continue on and off but no AF as yet. only another 6 days max of this... thanks goodness as going  .

Hope everyone is okay.  

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

popping in to say hello, kind of lost the flow but want to wish all those coming up to testing


----------



## KW33

Hi Clare,

Can't believe that you are 12 weeks already??    Have you had another scan yet?

Hugs

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Well, they're calling for another 10cm of snow today.

Karin, tiredness can really be a sign, as can cramps, so I'm crossing my fingers for you.  Our partners sound similar in needing to be reminded about taking their vitamins.  Dh has gotten better than he used to be, but I still ask a lot as he never was good at remembering in the past.

sugar, don't give up hun.  A lot of pregnancy symptoms are the same as AF like (which is a mean trick) so you just never know.  And you have a backup plan if you need more than clomid.  Glad your dh takes it seriously and gave up smoking as I'm sure that wasn't easy for him to do.  I must say that dh isn't really that bad..it's just the caffiene intake (and laptop/cellphone thing..but I don't say anything about that) that worries me a bit.  Nah...I could never switch his coffee to decaf.  I'd feel too dishonest (plus he'd probably notice).

Deb, so sorry you're having a hard time right now.  We're here for you whenever you need us.  Sending you hugs.

Edna, good news you're not feeling normal (how silly that sentence sounds!).  what kind of signs are you feeling?  As for not bumping up our appt, don't know if there's a medical reason to wait (i.e. since I'm being put into menopause) or if it just doesn't matter so he wants us to keep it as scheduled.  Am so anxious to find out his plan going forward though.  Good for you for holding off on testing.

clare, great to see you hun.  How are things with you? How you feeling?

becca, how did your appt go with the pains that you've been feeling?

I've been a bit jumpy and lack of patience with dh.  Think it must be the menopause meds as I was warned it can do things with my emotions.  Hope to get myself back under control as poor dh doesn't know whether to come or go.


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Hi ladies - 
Sorry I've been MIA. I have been sooo busy with work and just knackered the rest of the time, so haven't been online at all. 

I've just trawled through the six pages of this thread and the last few pages of the old thread, in an attempt to catch up with everyone's news, so I apologise for not doing any personals. 

I've got EVERYTHING tightly crossed for our imminent testers though! A big batch of BFPs would be just lovely. Good luck to *Edna, Karin, Sugar, Deb  * and anyone I've missed.    

As for me - I got really hopeful for a BFP last cycle as I got to 13dpo with no spotting. Spot usually arrives at 10dpo, so I went and bought a Tesco HPT and of course the old hag arrived the next morning! Sod's law. So, I figure we have about five more cycles including this one to do it au naturel. I've started having dreams about our upcoming ICSI cycle even though it's ages away!     

In other news, my DS has an appointment to have his hearing tested as we're a bit concerned about his speech (or lack of). Typically though, because we expressed our concerns to a professional, he's now made good progress in the last few days, which makes us feel like frauds. Hey ho, it can't hurt to have him checked out. 

Okay, I should really get on with more work now...

I will endeavour to check in here more regularly I promise! I shall defo be back to see how our POASers get on.    

Love,   and 
*
Janine*


----------



## Top Cat

Well it was a BFN for me. Was really positive as well, in both my unsucessful cycles I always started bleeding before test day. Not this time, must have been the progynova keeping AF away,not had prog before.

Oh well 5 frosties left, will probably go for another FET mid-year.

Good luck all those testing in the next few days, I'll come and check your progress!

Tammy


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Top cat so sorry to hear it was a BFN   My DD has the the same hat

Karin- no still waiting to hear about 12 week scan in fact we are ringing them tomorrow to chase it up.  want to celebrate 12 weeks but scared of  MMC, still having to have a nap mid afternoon.  hope the tiredness is a good sign for you.

Hello to every else


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Top Cat 

Where has all the  gone?


----------



## Edna

*Tammy*,

So sorry you got a BFN...big hugs from me .

Edna


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Ready4*, I just feel odd, nothing specfic and nothing that couldn't also mean that AF is about to arrive. Poor you, menopausal symptoms are horrible. I'm sure your DH understand (or he should do).

*Karen*, I'm thinking of you, hope your cycle is going OK and you are keeping the vampires (aka phlebotomists) away.

*Karin*, cramps are also an early symptom...still as you say you can't read anything into this. Yeah another day over for both of us.

*Janine*, I hope your DS's hearing test goes well. I know several small people who took a long time to talk and they're all fine now. I'm sure your DS will catch up. I know how busy life gets and its hard to fit everything in. As for HPTs exactly the same thing happens to me. Its so depressing. Still focusing on your ICSI is good.

*Clare*, hi there, hows everything going? Have you had another scan?

I'm so pleased to get through another day. I'm currently veering from optimism to depression. Having a down day today...

Still work day tomorrow so I've got lots to sort out.

Edna


----------



## KW33

Morning all,

Well made it through day 29 and now into day 30. Still feeling tired and boobs a bit swollen and sore, even Alan noticed!!! . Just have to keep going and hope this is my month!!!

*Ready4* My DH2b is awful at remembering stuff at home which is strange as he has a very resposible job with lots of organising and keeping track of stuff. He says he uses all his good memory at work so has none left at home!!!  Less than a month to go for you now!!  Poor you suffering with your meds... the things we go through. 

*Snork* Sorry to read about your BFN.  Hope DS hearing test goes well.

*Topcat* Sorry about your BFN. 

Hi *Deb* How you doing?

*Edna* How you holding up apart from feeling odd? Did you feel this way with Evelyn or are you trying not to think about it? I too am glad to get through each day. It's horrid the way it's swings from positive to negative feelings isn't it? 

Hi to everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Charlies-Mum said:


> Where has all the  gone?


Here it is Deb........I wasn't hoarding it, honest!


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

It's a cold one over here again.  Luckily yesterday was a bit warmer than predictied so we didn't get too much accumulation after all.

Janine, so sorry about last month's results.  Sounds like you have a plan for how long you'll try natural. Hopefully you won't need to do icsi.  All kids develop at different times but doesn't hurt to get his hearing checked just in case.  Let us know how you make out.

Tammy, so sorry to hear about your BFN.  It's never easy.  HOpefully one of those frosties will be the one.

clare, keep us updated on your 12 week scan.  Can't believe you're 12 weeks already.

Edna, well any kind of feeling different is a good thing.  Ah hun...sending you big hugs.   It's so normal to have ups and downs during the 2WW as it's just pure torture.  Sending you lots of positive vibes and crossing my fingers for you. 

karin, you're sounding really promising.   Oh my gosh..your dh and mine must be related.  It angers me in a way since it's like work is more important to them than this.  But at least dh is doing much better now with remembering (don't know if that's because he knows I'll get angry if he doesn't or because he realizes it's importnat..I think a bit of both).

sugar, awesome babydust for those on the 2WW!  

Can't believe it's only been 2 weeks since I got the 'menopause' injection to treat endometriosis...feels like much longer.  Next injection is 2 weeks today.  Definitely think I"m feeling side affects although it's not too bad.  Just my mood a bit...and I've never had much of a sex drive (since my hormones are messed up to begin with), but now it's quite low.  Oh well..it's only temporary and will all be worth it...I hope.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Ok, now I've got that out my system and sent you all cross-eyed, down to serious business! 

*Tammy & Janine*- so so sorry to read about your BFNs  
*Deb* -sorry to hear you're feeling down hun  I know you're not too hopeful for this month, but it only takes once, so here's hoping   
*Karin* -  for Day 30! Your symptoms sound sooo promising!   
*Edna* - hope today is a better day for you. What a rollercoaster eh?   
*Clare* - hope you get a scan date soon to put your mind at rest 
*R4F* -I'm obviously a lot more deceitful that you!  Are you snowed in yet?

Love and hugs to everyone else 

As for me......well, I'm 16 DPO now, and knicker checking constantly as I _know_ AF is due any minute now  Still got cramps and sore boobs. I know that AF and preg symptoms are similar, and that's why every month up until now I've been CONVINCED I'm pregnant!  But, I really do feel exactly the same as every other month. We'll see 

Love Jo xx


----------



## KW33

Hey,

*Ready4* I know exactly what you mean. It's like they put work as a priority and anything else isn't important!  But I'm glad he is remembering now.

*Jo* 16 days DPO...!! It must be very hard for you as you would love to get excited at 16 days but you have in your mind that getting past 19 days from last month. I'm the same. Last months cycle was 32 days so can't really get excited until then. Thanks for all the babydust. 

Well I'm not sure what's going on?  I have a heavy, dragging feeling in my lower belly, which I haven't had before.  Also I forgot to mention that last 2 nights I've woken up with night sweats, which I know can be a symptom of pregnancy but also believe it's a side effect of clomid!!!    Confused.... I certainly am!!! Over half way through day 30....

Karin

xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Karin- yes, 19 days is a sort of benchmark, although I reckon this cycle might be even longer, because of the increased dose.  Really hope that all these symptoms are the real thing for you! 

PS- I keep forgetting to say, how much I _love_ you little one's name! Emma is one of our top 3 for a girl too!


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Sugar   You made me go cross eyed


----------



## KW33

What dose are you on now?  It's hard isn't it?  I'm paranoid now but really focussing everything on day 32.  

Thanks for compliment on Emma's name.  It's comment I get a lot  .  I've said before I LOVE her name but if I had another girl now there'd be trouble as we can't find ANYTHING we like even nearly as much.   

xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

I was on 150mg for the first time this month. The past 3 months were 100mg. But that's it now- no more for me. All geared up for FET now instead. I thought it would be easier than full IVF, but looking at my protocol, it's almost as complicated! 

What dose are you on? Is this your 1st month?

I know what you mean, Lola was our first and only choice, but over time, we've discovered 3 more girls' names that we love, as well as two boys' names. I'm just going to _have_ to have 5 more babies...it's the only way!


----------



## KW33

I'm on 50mg which is what I took the first time around trying for Emma but they didn't do any tracking that time whereas if we are not successful this month (which we will be!!!    ) they are going to track me to see if the dose is right as my bloods show very inactive ovaries. When would you start FET?

Ooooh 5 more!!!!    I'd like 3 more but if all girls might be emma 2, 3 and 4!!!!    

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Evening got my scan date thru rang them this morning to find out if they had recived my refferal and was told it was on Monday at 2pm.  I'm now so so scared don't remember being that bad last time  dreading it now, really think they will tell me its over my 1st question will be is there a live baby in there.

sugar and Karin- really hope this is your month

     
     
     
     
     
     

for everyone


----------



## KW33

Hey Aweeze, Thanks for the updated list and welcome back!!!!  Only thing I noticed was IWLGB and Clare are one and the same person!!!  

No AF as yet... almost day 30 over!!!  

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

thank you Aweeze for the list, yes I am IWLGB and Clare lol!  had a name change, didn't even notice I was on the list twice till Karins post.

Karin-   for you


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Yes, thanks Aweeze  And congrats on your gorgeous DS!

 Clare, try not to fret hun. Good luck for Monday 

Karin...woohoo! _Nearly_ day 31! Have EVERYTHING crossed for you  

And...still no AF here, but really thought she was here at least 3 times today, but it was just a lot of CM (sorry  ) I can feel myself starting to weaken on the POAS front (Well, it is CD35, so I think I've done pretty well!!) Someone send in the  please!


----------



## ♡ C ♡

here they come sugar but have to say I would have to test I can't hold out.  Was supposed to when I tested this time but gave in and did the test!


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Thanks Clare. I have to say, it's the first time I've ever resisted. Normally, I POAS and AF turns up withing the next 24 hours, so thought I'd save myself the double upset, the money and the thought of having another BFN waved in my face isn't appealing either.

Any bets on, as to whether I cave in tomorrow?


----------



## KW33

*Jo* POAS police although I'm with Clare - would test at cd35. You are a very strong lady. I have everything crossed for you and send you loads of . Lots of CM is a sympton isn't it?? 

*Clare* So glad you have a date for your scan. I know you must be scared, good luck!!!!

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Aweeze, welcome back and thanks for the updated list.  A huge congrats on the birth of your DS. He's a cutie.  And thanks to chux for taking over for you while away.

Edna, are you testing tomorrow?  If so, sending you lots of     and  

sugar, good for you for staying away from the POAS.

Will post longer later.  I'm supposed to be working but am sneaking in a post as I'm working from home today.


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Aweeze*, a big welcome back from me too. Your DS is gorgeous you must be so proud of him. Thanks for updating our list.

*Ready4*, (very quietly) yes, but if its positive I'm not going to post until I get the Beta HCG which won't be until Friday. Thanks for the good wishes. Glad that you are not feeling too rubbish following your injections. As for feeling like , I'm not surprised you are not in the mood. I wouldn't be either.

*Jo*, you've done so well resisting...if I was you I'd have tested by now so wouldn't blame you. As for that sympathetic magic works the same thing happens to me but usually its the act of buying a test that brings on AF. I've got everything crossed for you.

*Clare*, wow thats not much notice...sending you lots of positive vibes for your scan. I'm sure everything will be OK.

*Karin*, another day over. As you say all those symptoms are very confusing. I've got everything crossed for you too. I'm holding out OK and at least its nearly over. I felt completely different with Evelyn but then no drugs this time so who knows...

Right catch up with you all soon.

Edna


----------



## KW33

*Edna* *whispers* Lots of luck hun!!!    Will be thinking of you

Day 30 over... as I'm off to bed. So tired. Got a very tight crampy feeling in the pelvic area so who knows? If I make it through tomorrow I will be a wreck on Friday!!! Thanks goodness for you ladies!!! 

Night all.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

karin, each day is closer to a bfp for you.      I'm crossing my fingers for you that it's a sign.


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Sugar the increase in CM could be a very good sign I've had that. Oh and I would cave in today     

Karin-  hope you make it thru today    

Edna


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Just popping in quickly before I head off to work, to wish Edna all the best for today   ....but here's hoping we don't hear from you til Friday! 

       ​
Karin-    

Bl00dy hell Clare, you're up and posting early!!! My excuse is that I'm 2 hours ahead!! 

Still no AF this morning. Karin- I so hope we both win the race! I'm meeting a friend for lunch after work (I only work 10-12  ) and I'll be in town....can I resist the temptation to buy a test

Must go, I've got to be out the door in 10 mins and I'm still not dressed!


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Sugar have to leave for work in 10 mins and Isabel still in bed so having a quick peek early


----------



## KW33

Morning ladies,

Okay so day 31 but I am sorry to say that I have woken to severe AF cramps.  I don't feel very positive and pretty sure the witch is on her way. Will be frantically knicker checking and will update later.

Thinking of you all day *Edna*!!!!   

*Jo*    I have everything crossed and I would blame you if you came back from town with a test.

*Clare* thanks for the good wishes.

*Ready4* Every day is a step closer!! Am I right in thinking that the writers strike is over? I saw McDreamy being interviewed for the Oscras (he presented one i think?) and he seemed to be saying that it was good to get beck to work?!?! Hopefully another series of Grey'a soon then!!! 

Hi to everyone else. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Amee

Edna - just want to wish u all the luck in the world today..   really hope this it for you!      

Karin - sorry to hear u think u r having AF pains...but witch aint turned up yet so fingers crossed it wont show  

hi to ready4, clare, sugar and anyone else Ive missed....sorry IVe been absent, having family time and not been able to get online much!

x


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Clare - good luck for the scan hun 

Karin -  i ain't over til the fat lady sings (And my mouth is firmly shut  )

Edna - *loudly*Give us some BFP!!!!!!  Seriously though hun I'm hoping for you 


aagggh  amys just downed in Lego. back later
Deb


----------



## KW33

Thanks *Deb*! I was thinking it was me not singing!!! 

So nothing yet... still got pains though and ver tearful typical pre af.

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

sugar, did you end up resisting the pee sticks aren't they?     

Amee, how you doing?  Wonderful to see your ticker. 

Deb, your little one sounds very active. She must be so much fun.  Hope you're doing ok.

karin, the pain and tearful are hormonal so can also be typical pregnacy signs.  I'm crossing my fingers for you.     Yes, finally after 2 or 3 months they ended the writers strike.  Most shows have gone back to work and we expect only about a month of new episodes starting in March or April, but that's better than nothing.  I heard for Grey's, there will be 5 new episodes.  I actually started watching reality shows again out of desperation.  

Edna, I'm thinking of you today.  You've had such a hard run to get here and I soooooo want this for you and your dh.  Hope to hear that BFP from you tomorrow.   

Clare, good luck for Monday. Let us know how the scan goes.

Nothing new here.  Looking forward to the weekend as dh and I have a wedding tomorrow night, but really looking forward to Saturday when we're taking Evan to his first live show.  He just loves The Backyardigans (do you get that show in the UK and Turkey?) and they're here for a few days so we thought we'd get tickets.  Can't wait to see his reaction.


----------



## Macmillan

Hi all

Just a quickie while DS is sleeping...

Wanted to wish EDNA all the very best of luck for testing   

KARIN - fingers crossed for you and hoping that the old witch is just teasing you  

SUGAR - did you buy peesticks?  Hoping so much you get a BFP  

Clare - good luck for your scan on Monday    

Hello to everyone else!


What's new here?  Well, OPK surge finally happened yesterday (cd1 so reasurring that my cycle getting back to normal.     last night in the vain hope that we might get a fluke/miracle natural BFP - would be so much nicer than the nasty man with the white coat and speculum/stirrups next month   

Chat soon
Bec  x


----------



## becca

edna,
just nipped on to see if you had posted with the result..guess we will just have to wait till tom.                    


got my results on slap cheek and im immune . but was advised to speak to midwife to see if she thinks i might need a scan to check nothing passed onto bubs x

hi to everyone x


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Well into second half of day 31 and nothing!!  I am quite (VERY!!!! ) surprised as those pains were bad this morning. Nothing much else to report except I've bought an HPT!!!!  Originally we were going to test on Monday but if I get as far as Sunday thinking that would be very positive and what a great day for a BFP - Mothers Day, my first!!! Would like your opinions ladies.  Sunday would be CD34 and 14DPO.

*Edna* been thinking and thinking of you all day.  

*Becca* Great news that you are immune. Doesn't that mean that bubs is too?

*BecG* Just how cute is your boy!!!  Glad you got a surge... hope this will be the month for you and you get the natural BFP you want. 

*Ready4* 5 more episodes Woo Hoo!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait!!! Yes we have Backyardigans here although I've never had the pleasure!!  Hope Evan really enjoys it.

Hi to Deb, Amee, Clare, Jo and everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Karin- Sunday sounds a good day to test got my  for you

Sugar- you holding out.


Edna- thinking of you hope all is well and you celbrating


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Karin - I'm with you on Sunday  Af is due here on Sunday as well 
Typical the first Mothering Sunday that I don't want to bah humbug all day


----------



## becca

i agree sunday sounds good too.

well if im immune then bubs should be too..but i think a scan would be a good idea though.
xx


----------



## KW33

*Becca* I think a scan would put your mind at ease.

*Deb* That's the down side to testing... will a bfn ruin my first mothers day? My thinking is if I make it to day 34 then the odds are in my favour 

Thanks for input *Clare* too.

xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Evening All

Amazingly, I resisted buying a test today!  I didn't even think about it when I was out to be honest. Tomorrow is 19DPO, last month AF arrived 19DPO, so if she doesn't show over the weekend, I promise I'll test on Monday!  Still not getting my hopes up though.

*Edna*......oooooooo, is no news good news? Really hope so! 
*Karin* ....yes, I'd go for Sunday. If it is a negative, you've got the compensation of a special day with Emma, and if it's positive, then a double celebration! 
*Becca*....glad to see that you're immune. Hope all goes well with the check at the midwife.
*BecG* ...see, I predicted a late OPK surge for you!  Just call me Mystic Meg!  And my next predicition will be....a batch ful of beautiful BFPs for all us hopefuls!!
*R4F* ...we don't get backyardigans here  Do get Cbeebies every morning though, BabyTv channel, and Night Garden in the evening, so plenty to keep us amused! Hope Evan has fun at the show 
*Deb* ...hope Amy survuived her misadventure with the lego!  Hey, you never know hun, AF might not turn up on Sunday......  

xx


----------



## KW33

*Jo* Can't believe that you resisted buying a HPT!!!!!!!!!!!!!     Got everything crossed for tomorrow and 

xxx


----------



## becca

oooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh all these testers...ohhh cant cope  i so hope we see some good news on here....be nice to have another roll of bfp.               for all the testers in the next few days xx


----------



## KW33

*Deb* I will be thinking of you on Sunday and sending you lots of  and 

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

karin, when is mother's day over there?  (It's not until may for us).  I think I"d hold off, just in case, and cherish the day with the little one.

becca, hope all is ok with you and bubs.  Good to be proactive and have a scan.  Let us know how it goes.

sugar, good for you for holding off.  Not sure I"ve heard of Night Garden or Cbeebies.  We have a station called Treehouse that plays shows for toddlers/kids 24/7...and we also have BabyTv.   No AF!


Good luck again for all the testers...Edna, Karin, sugar.  It's such a popular weekend.  Hope you all get BFPs.


----------



## KW33

*Ready4* Mothers day this year is 2nd March so this Sunday.

xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

AF pains have really cranked up the past hour or two, _and_ I've been craving carbs. Wonder if I'll even make it to tomorrow morning before the wicked  shows up. If she is gonna show, I just wish she'd get it over and done with 

Sorry for the me post girls. Have tried to be as balanced as poss so far but by CD36 I've run out of steam and I'm really feeling it tonight. I'm off to bed, so I don't depress you lovely ladies any more.

Good night all,
Love Jo xx


----------



## KW33

Awwww *Jo*    Keep away nasty witch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

      

Karin

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Jo     Sending you lots of +ve vibes.

I have a feeling AF is on her way - I've got my choccy craving and feel like slobbing. A sure sign she will be here soon (and I'm very short tempered with DH  )

Deb


----------



## becca

jo dont give up yet................keep positive xx


----------



## KW33

Deb    I can't tell the difference if I'm short tempered with my DH2b!!!    

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Me to - just more so!!


----------



## becca

good luck girls xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

really hope there is lots of  coming this way


----------



## ready4Family

Deb, good luck to you too!  So sorry....I lost track that you're testing too.  No AF!


----------



## KW33

So I've made it through day 31, tomorrow's the big one (in my head!!  ) as AF arrived day 32 last month. I still have bad pains although they disappeared for a large part of the day, they're back now along with back pain.  Never good. I will be running to the loo every 20 minutes tomorrow on frantic knicker check.  

Night everyone.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Karin do you normally get the back pain?? I've found that to be a good sign for me

Well having a bit of fun here a water main has just burst across the rd Dh went to get some petrol all OK came back and you can hear it running down the st from front door so people been out moving cars.  Luckily for us the st on a very slight slope the opposite way so our drive OK but houses other way will have a big puddle to wade thru to get in cars in morning as Yorkshire water won't come till morning as we will have water


----------



## KW33

Not normally in my back TBH now you come to mention it... but got such bad cramps again hard to remain positive. 

Glad you're escaping  the burst pipe!!!

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

see for me cramps have given me the reason to test as I never normally got them before AF started, but also had backache with both  too


----------



## KW33

Something to think about *Clare*.... I always get cramps... bad ones but not normally into my back. 

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

oh hope it is a good sign got my ^fingercrossed^ for you.  i'd never make it to Sunday


----------



## KW33

Morning all,

Day32!!!! Nothing yet but again got severe cramps and feel like AF will arrive at any moment.  Have had night sweats for 3-4 nights in a row now and this morning have a funny tatste in my mouth but that night be due to the pizza I had for dinner last night!!! 

Hope everyone else is okay.

*Edna, Deb and Jo* thinking of you  

Karin

xxx


----------



## Amee

KArin -     u r doing well, lets keep it away!  

Deb and Jo - good luck girls  

Edna - thinking of u hun, hope its    

hi R4f, Clare, Becca
x


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hi Girls

Sorry for the moan last night, but thanks for listening 

Feeling better today, despite the fact I was awake from 2-5am  Just couldn't sleep even though I was dog-tired!  Anyway, after those bad cramps last night.....nothing today!! Had a couple of dizzy spells, big sore (0)(0) and lots of CM still , so the waiting game continues! 

*Edna*....where are you? Hopefully waiting for the results of your HCG!!!!!  
*Karin*...woohoo day 32! Everything crossed that you get to day 34, day 35...and beyond!! 
*Deb* ....hope the cravings stay away, unless of course they're replaced by pregnancy cravings!  
*Clare* ...lucky you escaped the burst main on your side of the road. Hope it's sorted soon. Not long til your scan now! 

Love and hugs to everyone else. 

Jo xx


----------



## KW33

*Jo* I have been thinking of you all morning... so glad that the cramps came to nothing... things are looking up!!!   I just had a dizzy spell too!!!     

xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

hey Karin! I really hope we're both heading the same way!!!


----------



## KW33

Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ready4Family

karin, gosh, this is just torture for you.  SOunds promising though with the backache and night sweats.    

Clare, sounds like you've had a bit of excitement. Lucky that you're on the right side of the street.  Hope the water isn't turned off too long for them to fix the issue and your neighbours aren't damaged too much.

sugar, we're always here when you want to talk..good or bad.  Believe me, I do my fair share of moaning.  Sounds really promising for you too!    

Edna, thinking of you.


----------



## KW33

Hmmmm.... over half way through day 32 and AF had got me by this time last month.  Also had some of Emma's chocolate buttons earlier and they tasted really wrong whereas yesterday they tasted fine - not that I steal her Buttons all the time you understand!!!  

Think I'm cracking up and just looking for signs now    

Karin

xxx


----------



## Edna

ITS POSITIVE!!!

Sorry to shout but I'm so excited...the HPT showed a lovely cross and I've just got my Beta HCG which is good at 247.2.

I know its a long way to go but I'm feeling so happy and optimistic.

Jo and Karin, just need you to get your BFPs too now      

Edna


----------



## KW33

Oh Edna I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

What absolutely wonderful, amazing, fabulous news!!!

Congratulations to you and DH.  Evelyn is going to be a big sister!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have been thinking of you loads since yesterday and was so overjoyed to read your post.

        

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Edna, what amazing news!!!  I had such a big smile when I saw your results!  I'm just soooooo happy for you!  Congrats to you, dh and Evelyn!


----------



## Macmillan

CONGRATULATIONS Edna on your   that's so wonderful  

B  x


----------



## KW33

*Edna* Loving that ticker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

woo hoo Edna
Fantastic news and just what i needed to cheer me up.


----------



## Amee

oh Edna thats great news...I have been on and off waiting to hear ure news!!!   soooo happy for you!      

lets hope Jo and Karin have some of that     thats going round!

A
x


----------



## ~SUGAR~

I knew it, I knew it, I knew it!!!!!! 

           ​
A million congrats coming your way hun! Well done you!!!


----------



## KW33

Hi,

Feeling very spaced out and crampy.  Checked my diary from last time I took Clomid and discovered that it made my cycle longer, 33 days so I guess I can't get excited yet, although my cycles can vary from 26-36 days.  Maybe this time tomorrow?    Roll on Day 33!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Off out for dinner tonight with my post natal group so hopefully will distract me a bit.  

Karin

xxx


----------



## becca

edna.................. how odd i just logged on and had a gut feeling you was going to have a positive........now really chill out for a few weeks now...what good levels anything over 50 is good.

wow wee im so excited
xx


----------



## Frankie B

Edna I've been checking everyday as wasn't sure when you were going to test!!!!

             Congrats hun really please for you  

xxxx

 

For those who are testing this weekend!!!

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Edna i'm so happy for you DH and Evelyn who is going to be a big sister.  Really hoped you not posting yesterday was a good sign as remember you saying would wait till today for HCG.  Congratulations on your BFP

Jo and Karin  you are next

Iain got a lovely vase of flowers delivered to me at work today!! will take a pic in a bit.  Was shocked, now gone for a KFC feel like a junk tea


----------



## Top Cat

Wow Edna, great news!!!!!!  Put your feet up and have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Hope to join you soon!

Love

Tammy


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Just popped in to say night all, before I head off to bed. Another early night for me, just hoping I actually get more than 4 hours sleep tonight   Very very slight AF pains again, but nowhere near as bad as last night. Had a tearful moment earlier too, but DH was on hand for a cuddle!

Edna....bet you're away with the fairies! Those levels look great!  
Clare...aww, bless your hubby! Were they for mothers day?
Karin...hoping the meal out provides ample distraction for you. Looks like the madness continues for another day for us!   
Deb...hope you're feeling more cheered now hun, and your weekend's got off to a good start  

 to R4F, Top Cat, Bec, Becca, Janine, Frankie, Karen, Amee and anyone else I've missed. 

20 DPO tomorrow.....think I may go and buy a HPT after all! 

Night all,
Love Jo xx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Thanks for all your kind messages. I'm amazed that this cycle worked out and to think we'd almost thrown in the towel. Just shows that its worth persevering...Hope you don't mind but I'd like to continue to hang around this thread...you lovely ladies have been so supportive to me and I want to help you and celebrate when you get your BFPs.

*Karin*, I had very bad cramps with Evelyn and it is an early sign of pregnancy as well as AF. I've got everything crossed for you and am really hoping that you and *Jo* and *Deb* can join me in celebrating BFPs this month. Have a lovely night out with your friends. I love my Post Natal buddies they've helped me through many a rough time. 

*Jo*, I'm thinking of you and hoping too. Sorry to hear that you had such a rotton night, stress does that to me too. Lots of babydust coming your way from me. 

*Deb*, hoping that you are wrong and AF won't show up. Certainly NOT what you need on Mothers Day which should be a celebration for all of us. You never know it might be positive. Lots of positive thoughts and babydust to you too. 

*Becca*, pleased that the tests showed that you were immune to slap check surely that must mean all is OK. Do give us an update when you've seen your midwife.

*Ready4*, hope that your wedding went well. I also hope that Evan enjoys his first live show. I don't recognise the series but am rubbish at children's TV. So far I haven't needed to let Evelyn watch it but think that might change in the near future.

*Bec*, yeah OPK surge. Get lots of BMS after all you never know and as you say its more fun than transfer. Although I would recommend a natural FET having just been successful with one...

Right catch up soon.

Banish the witch ladies .

Edna


----------



## Edna

*Karen*,

I meant to say that I'm thinking of you and hoping that this cycle is going well and you are not suffering to much. ARGC is gruelling but I do thinks that thats why they have such fab success rates.

Sending you all positive thoughts and babydust.      

Edna


----------



## leanne marie

Huge congratulations Edna, i am soooooooooo happy for you and your family      

Now take is easy and rest, i have got a really big smile on my face  i am so pleased for you!

leannexxxx


----------



## Ashy

Edna

Just saw your news - huge congratulations.

  ​
Wishing you a happy, healthy pregnancy.

Ashy


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Congratulations Edna!!!! I'm really pleased for you! I was unable to get online yesterday but thought about you lots - I had a good feeling you'd get a BFP. 

Have a happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## Amee

morning

am away this weekend at PIL, just want to wish Karin, Jo and Deb loads of luck for      and lots of      for a      
hope everyone else is ok and has a great weekend and mothers day!  
Ax


----------



## becca

morning edna,
how you feeling today...has it sunk in yet ? so when is your scan ? will say there is a thread called waiting for your 1st scan which might help you in the next 2ww......

i totally know what you mean in staying around...i too love this thread and wont leave either......

morning everyone...is sooooooooooooooo nice and sunny here.

xx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Morning All 

Becca, it's glorious in sunny Turkey too. Certainly helps with the positivity!
Edna...thanks for the babydust- keep spreading it around hun, yours is obviously very magical! 
Karin...how are you holding up hun?

I'm feeling so positive this morning!  It may be short-lived, and I may be back in the doldrums this evening, but making the most of it while it lasts  Maybe it's the fact that _still_ no AF at 20 DPO, and a few more symptoms....lots more CM, heavy, lumpy (0)(0) slight sore thraot and more dizzy spells. In fact, I feel like I've got a bit of sinisitis (which I haven't) cos my head is spinning a lot of the time.

But the weirdest thing happened this morning...I had what I can only describe as a cross between a severe cramp and spasm right in my c-section scar area  It only lasted about a minute, but was bad enough to have me doubled over.

So, what do you think girls? Am I reading too much into everything, or does this sound promising? Please be honest, I'd rather not get my hopes up over nothing!

Anyway, sent DH out for HPT today, so will definitely be testing tomorrow 
Hope you're all having a lovely weekend,
Love Jo xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Jo I think it sounds promicing and I really hope it is will be up bright and early tomorrow for your result!! Isabel will have me up at 6am at the latest (was before 5 this morning) so excited for you.
Here is the pic of the flowers DH and Isabel got me for mothers day:


----------



## KW33

Morning all,

*Jo* I'm so happy to see you post this morning... everything sounds soooo promising for you. Lots of symptoms!!!     We could be testing on the same day!!! 

*Edna* How are you feeling? Still up there on ? Can't stop smiling when I read your ticker!!!  You must stick around... H4AM would not be the smae without you and as said previously I *love* seeing the ladies on here acheiving what I hope to.

*Clare* gorgeous flowers!!!! I got some from Emma this morning (they didn't deliver on Sunday) pink roses and lilies... gorgeous!!!

I have less symptoms if anything. Few cramps and a little nausea but to be honest that could just be down to the fact that I am gibbering wreck!!!  I so want to be positive but struggling, sure AF is round the corner. If I get through today, CD33 13DPO then I might start to feel more positve.

*Karen* Hope you are okay and not too worn out by all the tests?

hi to everyone else and big hugs.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Aww Clare, your flowers look great. I love daffs and miss not seeing them out here. 

Karin- Happy to see you posting too hun!  So have you decided to test for sure tomorrow?

I think DH has had enough of this game  As in, me thinking I'm pregnant every single bl00dy month! When he caught me googling early pregnancy symptoms this morning (as if I don't already know them all off by heart!  ) and then I asked him to bring in a test, he was a bit dismissive. He's just as desperate for a BFP as I am, and maybe even more so this month, cos he's the one who's got to find the funds for FET in April if this fails.  ......BUT IT WON'T!!!    Well, it might...(don't want to tempt fate!) OMG, I've finally lost it   

         ​


----------



## KW33

Okay having a nightmare morning. Had sudden *severe* lower abodmen pains - couldn't stand up, lasting over an hour - and had to get an emergency doc appointment!!!  Doctor examined me and said she didn't know what it was but if pregnant it wasn't related. She wanted me to do a urine sample but had just done a wee so couldn't go. She's said to go to hospital if it returns  Think it will be BFN for me. 

*Jo* Will test in morning if no AF as I can't keep this up any longer. It's hard on everyone but I know men worry about the money more than we do.  Got everything crossed for you... test tomorrow?

Hugs and 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

I shouldn't read this thread. I've been quite happily wandering around in my own little world and not worrying about things - come home, read this and now I'm desperate to run upstairs and pee on a stick 

I won't I won't I won't.... or will I??


----------



## KW33

Hi,

No return of back pain and no AF but have convinced myself BFN.  Not sure if I will test tomorrow as feel AF is just waiting for me to do that.  

Have had some more dizzy spells and very tired but just think now that my mind gets so absessed with the whole thing that it's phantom symptoms which my mind creats!!!  

Sending Jo and Deb (when is AF due?  Tomorrow?   ) lots of     and   for tomorrow and hope that everyone has a truly lovely Mothers day.  

Karin

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Yep AF due tomorrow  How are you feeling now Karin? Those cramps sound horrid!


----------



## KW33

*Deb* I was in such pain and was crying with mostly fear. Then as soon as they came they went again!!   Now think it's just the clomid mucking me around and AF on her way. Will be thinking of you sweetie... so hope AF stays away.   

xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Aww, Karin & Deb...come here girls, time for a hug   There we go, feeling better now?

Deb...nooo, don't do it-     -not tonight anyway. Save it at least until tomorrow 
Karin... you poor thing, having to go to the doctor with those pains. I wonder what on earth caused it? You sound excatly how I felt (emotionally) on Thursday night. It's such a rollercoaster, but hopefully you'll pick up again soon  

Well, the HPT is officially 'in da house!' I neeeaaaaarly did it this afternoon, don't know where I found the willpower from, but I've promised DH now that it'll be the morning. I'm terrified!! I'm just not ever that lucky to get a BFP from Clomid- I know deep down that FET will be our best chance, but I just can't help myself believeing that little bit that we might just have done it.

Shall we synchronise then girls?   I doubt any of you will be up at the same time as me though, considering the time difference!


----------



## KW33

*Jo* What is the time difference?

xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

I'm 2 hours ahead, so I'll be up around 7ish to do my test...around 5am your time!


----------



## Fluffs

Hi all, I don't really post here but do read often.....and just felt the need to say 'JO...... please stop driving me nuts!!!!!!'        At 20 DPO you shouldn't need to wait until the morning....but I do understand if you feel the need.....    I have to say that your list of symptoms sounds just like mine did (and I am seven weeks......!)  Best of luck hun        

And Debs and Karin           best of luck to you and everyone else on this thread  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## KW33

The first thing I will do in the morning will to be to check for your post.... I wish you and Deb all the luck in the world and am hoping for more BFPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                 

*Fluffs* Congratulations I only read about your news yesterday and was thrilled for you.  I LOVE reading such lovely things!!!

xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Whhhhaaaaatttttt?? How did I miss that one Fluffs? OMG! OMG! OMG!! Congratulations!! I had no idea!!! 

OOoo, I feel a nosey PM coming on!


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Karin- (and Fluffs!) sorry to drag it out, but _if_ it is a BFP, I may not be able to post straight away. There's a very dear FF who I will want to PM first, and make sure she's picked up the message before I post in public- I'm sure you understand. 

So what's it gonna be tomorrow Karin & Debs...to test or not to test...that is the question!


----------



## Charlies-Mum

I have the willpower of a gnat... needless to say I can have a large glass of vino tonight


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Nooooo Debs   I'm so so sorry sweetie   You go neck that wine girl, and enjoy every damn drop.


----------



## KW33

*Deb* what did you do?!?!?!!??! 

Jo Oh no... all that waiting!!! Of course we understand but will go crazy waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

As for me... really not sure I want to ttest AF just round the corner I'm sure and don't need the added  from a BFN.

xxx


----------



## KW33

*Deb* have a huge glasds for me too...  I would join you but wine really seems to make me suffer (terribly ) the next day now.  

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

I'm not suprised and not really disapointed - does that sound strange?? I think the last month has been such a stressful one that I think we both just want to forget this period of our lives and move on.


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Id be happy to have a glass of wine for each of you  
(god help my head tomorrow - at least I should get a lie in  )


----------



## Fluffs

Debs        Enjoy the wine


----------



## KW33

*Deb* It's your special day tomorrow so you drink all the wine you like and have mine and Jo's too!!!!!!!! You don't get hangover/headaches if it's medicinal !!!  

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Debs- So sorry   

oh keeping us in suspence    but totally understand, I had a friend last time I had to tell 1st before everyone else found out.

Karin-   sorry to hear about the pains, hope they don't come.  still got my  for you


----------



## Charlies-Mum

I'm assuming that My  has headed someone elses way this month 

Good luck for those testing (or not!  ) tomorrow!

Deb
*off to open a bottle of pink fizz - I deserve it*


----------



## ♡ C ♡

have my pink fizz too


----------



## KW33

Pink fizz sounds lovely... enjoy every little bubble!!!  

xxx


----------



## Edna

*Deb*,

Enjoy your pink fizz I think it will be good for you.

Sorry that you are drinking it .

Edna


----------



## Edna

*Jo* and *Karin*,

Sending you all the fairydust I can find.

           

Best of luck and hoping you join me with BFPs this month.

Edna


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Sods law - I've just started spotting  Ah well the pink is helping....
I'm hoping that next month is a LOT less stressful and we can start again 

 for Jo and Karin!

Has i sunk in yet Edna?


----------



## Frankie B

Deb I' sorry hun  

Karin and Jo         

xxx


----------



## KW33

*Deb* Why does AF do that!!!!   Lots of  your way and hope the bubbles are helping.

So the end of CD33. I have no idea what to think or what I will do tomorrow. No symptoms apart from dizziness, tiredness (always tired anyway!), ever so slightly sore boobs and the very occaisional wave of nausea. I'm fed up with the whole see sawing of the 2ww quite honestly. 

See what tomorrow brings.

At the end of the day I'm spending my very first mothers day with my most precious, wonderful, beautiful, amazing, gorgeous daughter and I intend to love every minute.

Hugs for everyone.    Jo... will be waiting and waiting for your post tomorrow.    

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Wow...it's only been 24 hrs and 4 pages have gone by  GOsh..reading over hte posts now, it's such tension and I have such hopes for you girls testing.  

Edna, please do stick around!  I surely can use your support during our tx and I want to keep up with your exciting time.  You're right in that you're an example of not to give up and it's worth persevering.  The Backyardigans live show was great and although Evan didn't fully comprehend when we told him we were going, he was so excited and saying "we're going to see The Backyardigans" during the whole car ride.  It was wonderful taking him to it and he really enjoyed.  It's a cute show and catchy with kids with lots of colours and singing.   And they even sang my favourite song in the play.    So what are you next steps now?  Do you continue with blood work or wait for a scan?

sugar, your signs sure do sound promising.  You have such will power, then they do say that its best to test in the morning.   

karin, poor you with your stomach pains.  Has the pain gone now?  Tiredesss and dizzyness can be signs.     

Deb, I'm so sorry for this month.  Hugs to you.  

karen, how is stimming going for you and the daily blood work?  I'm thinking of you and hope all is well.

I'm very confused and now worried (for a change).  I had the injection to put me into menopause 2.5 weeks ago and today I've either gotten AF or just spotting (we'll see tomorrow).  I never explicitely asked, but assumed that since I"m "in menopause" that I wouldn't get any AF within that time.  (Then again, even if it was AF, it's only 3 weeks since the last one).  I go for the next shot a week Wed so guess I"ll ask the nurse then.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

​
Wishing you all a very special day with your precious little ones

Love Jo xx

What was that? Oh! My news, sorry- _almost_ forgot  Click here!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=131424.0​


----------



## KW33

*Jo* I'm so very happpy for you, I just knew it!!!  Congratulations.                     

Karin

xxx


----------



## KW33

I will keep this brief. as I do not want to take anything away from Jo's WONDERFUL news.  Tested and it was a negative.  I knew it in my heart despite no AF. Heartbroken and hate my deceieving body right now.  Going to enjoy my day and have lots of big cuddles with my special girl.

xxxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Oh no Karin   I really really hoped we'd be doing this together. I am so so sorry hun, it all sounded so promising.  

I hope you still manage to have a special day with Emma- you so deserve it. Don't know what else to say, apart from we're here for you


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Karin I'm so so sorry   really thought you could be getting a  too

Jo!!! Congratulations on your       here's too a wonderful 8 months.


----------



## Edna

*Karin*,

So sorry to read your news. I was hoping for some positive news for you .

Enjoy your mothers day with your special girl.

lol

Edna


----------



## Edna

Happy Mothers Day everyone.

Hope you enjoy a special day with your LOs.

Has anyone got and plans?

Neil and Evelyn are taking me out to lunch at a lovely pub which will be nice.

Speak soon.


Edna


----------



## KW33

Thanks for the thoughts ladies. I'm struggling and shed a lot of  but it's my first mothers day and I will not spoil it. Emma has bought me a love "I love my mummy" frame and mug and I had my flowers too. And she just made me breakfast in bed. We are going to go for a long walk later to blow the cobwebs away and take Emma to a park as it's a lovely day.

*Jo and Edna* I really wanted us to be trimester buddies but I'm so glad for you both, so happy and can't wait to read all the exciting news about scans and appearing bumps!!!! Now get yourself a new ticker *Jo*!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Jo -     huge congratulations hun.

Karin - I'll move over and you can join me in the *I hate my body* corner  Next month will be ours! 

Happy Mothers Day to everyone 

Deb


----------



## ♡ C ♡




----------



## Edna

*Ready4*,

I'm going to stay...I have high hopes for your new clinic they really seem to be getting to the bottom of your problems and I'm hoping for big things from your next cycle. I'm so glad that Evan enjoyed his show. My next steps are booking my day 35 scan. They aren't interested in more bloods as my levels are "good" so trying to relax and enjoy this time.

*Karin*,

Its a lovely day here today. Enjoy your trip to the park it should be lovely. Emma's presents sound adorable and I'm glad that you are being spoilt.

*Karen*,

We haven't heard from you for a while. I'm thinking of you and hoping that all is well.

Catch up soon.

Edna


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Deb & Karin  Next month *WILL* be yours!   and you'll only be a few weeks behind me and Edna, so we can still share loads of pregnancy chat.

Hope everyone has a great day today.  We'd planned a beach BBQ as the weather's been glorious all week....and guess what? It's raining!  Oh well, a drop of rain isn't going to dampen my spirits today.

Love Jo xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Can someone send some good weather up north its blowing a gale up here!  we just about to go to my parents for the day.


----------



## karen

Happy Mothers Day all!,

CONGRATULATIONS EDNA and JO     

So sorry Karin and Deb - here's hoping that    next month will be your time.

Ready: Down regs put you in menapause and you always get AF so maybe your injection works the same?

Sorry not been around to go through all the news with you, the ARGC schedule has been killing me. I've been in the clinic most of the time and having daily scans and twice daily blood tests which as those of you from last year know - I hate! I was in the clinic ALL day ie from 9am - 6pm on Friday as on top of all that I had IVIG. Long and not very pleasant but there were other girls in there and we actually had a great time chatting for many long hours. Problem then was my e2 levels were too high so my dose of stimms was cut back and back until yesterday when i ended up coasting. So I had to keep having the blood tests until my levels stabilised or came down. Just had a call and if I feel ok - no nausea and/or headaches until 7h45pm I can trigger tonight!!    So very happy as immediately feel better at the thought of a blood test free day. I have to drink c0.5l water every waking hour until midnight before ec but don't have as many follies as last time (so why is e2 so high?) so hopefully I'll be fine.

At work tomorrow, ec tuesday and work wed (so I can have the following week off self certified).

Had a lovely mothers day this morning. DD woke me up by yelling happy mothers day in my ear. its the first year she really seems to grasp the concept and wants to make all my food and get me a bath - its sooooo sweet and makes the whole journey so very worthwhile!   

Will catch up more tomorrow when at work rubbing arnica on my arms!  

xx


----------



## KW33

Sorry *Clare*we've had glorious sunshine all day. 

*Karen* Good to hear from you, hope EC goes well on Tuesday.

Had a really lovely day with breakfast in bed and dinner made for me later too. Took Emma to a park and she had such fun swinging and giggling.  

Hope you have all had wonderfuls day's with your precious loved ones. 

I feel very sad about the BFN and as I mentioned before so angry with my body (*Deb* make space I'm setting up camp!! ). I still have no AF and felt sure that testing would bring it on. Had more dizzy spells today and some nausea so I have no idea what is going on. I'm headed into my longest ever cycle so my body is just more and more messed up and I feel like such a failure. 

xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

*Karin*  my heart's breaking for you hun. But please don't be so hard on yourself. The clomid can and does extend your cycles sometimes- it just doesn't make sense to me, but it seems to happen a lot. I'm glad you were able to enjoy your day with Emma today.  I'm going to PM you 

*Karen* lovely to hear from you. Wow, it sounds like you've really been put through the mill this cycle, but all for the best possible reasons! All the best for EC!  

*Edna* let us know as soon as you've got a scan date booked, won't you? I'm going for a HCG tomorrow- DH insists!  and of course, I'm not objecting to it. We're going to phone my cons and get a scan date for 7 weeks too. I'm really hoping to see a heartbeat to put my mind at rest before I fly to England on march 17th.

*R4F* Sounds like Evan (and you!) had lots of fun at the show! I wanted to take Lola to something similar at Christmas, but thought she was probably too young to appreciate it. Hopefully next year. Hope you manage to clear up the confusion re your spotting. Sorry I can't shed any light for you. 

*Clare* Hope the weather didn't spoil your day out 

*Deb* Did you have a lovely day with Amy? Hope the wine hangover didn't kick in for you!

All ok here. Slowly sinking in for DH, bless him. Told all family and close friends our news. I know it's early, but what will be will be, and I don't think that by sharing good news now, we are putting anything at risk. Plus, if (god forbid) we do need support in the near future, it would be awful for people to find out both piece of news on the same day.

Jo xx


----------



## Frankie B

Karin I'm really sorry hun   

Jo congrats hun  

xxx


----------



## KW33

*Jo* Thanks for PM, have pm'd you back.  loving that new ticker!!!! 

*Ready4* Glad Evan enjoyed the show... I can't wait until Emma is "into" something so we can do something similar. 

Hi *Frankie*, How you doing hun?

Hi to everyone else - still no AF here. 

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

I'll send her  over when she's done here (if you really! want her) karin! 

Had a really wierd day. DH and I are running on different wavelengths so everyting has been a struggle. But jut heard that a fellow  Woking FFer is BFP preggers so over all its been a good day. 

Just wish this AF would go away - its a painful one! 

Off for another glass of vino (i'm not an alcy honest!) 

Deb


----------



## KW33

Send her over here *Deb*... may as well get it over with.  sorry you are in pain... have a large glass of wine that should numb it a little for you. 

xxx


----------



## becca

karin /deb so sorry about your news.....dont give up girls...............IT WILL HAPPEN.

jo wahoo girl ...take it easy now.

hi edna hhows it all going ?

r4f hope your ok hunnie.

right off to watch the film 23..havent a clue what its about.

ohh had a lovely mothers day..........ds bought me a lovely card and slippers.

xx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Deb*, if you can't enjoy a nice glass of wine when you've got AF when can you. Have another from me.

*Karen*, your ARGC regime sounds hideous. Good that your E2 levels are good and you can go for EC. Best of luck for tonight's trigger.

*Karin*, sorry your body's all over the place, so frustrating and disappointing for you. I am confident though that you will get there.

*Jo*, we've also told a few close friends and family. They've supported us on our journey and so it would be odd not to share the news with them. Also as with you they are the people I'd turn to if this pregnancy doesn't go well. But lets have some PMA.

*Becca*, so pleased that you had a nice mothers day. Hope you enjoy your film this evening. I've no idea what 23 is about either.

Right better leave this here.

Catch up soon.

Edna


----------



## KW33

*Becca* I watched 23 in the week... it's okay but a little weird!!! 

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Karem hope the trigger went well


----------



## ready4Family

Quick post...

Jo, what amazing news.  You did have so many signs am not surprised.  Enjoy your 9 months!    

Karin, ah, big hugs to you hun. I was really hoping to hear otherwise.  Don't give up as you will have your turn.  Just cherish that little girl who will help make you smile.   

Edna, sounds like a lovely day you have planned for Mother's day.  Plus you can double celebrate.   Thanks for your words about the new clinic and so glad that you're going to sitck around...we've both been on here for so long that I feel like I really know you.  That's wonderful news that your clinic was happy with your levels and has no need to see you.  Bet you're counting down for your scan.

karin, so sorry for your long day with the IVIG, but lets hope it's all worth it.  Did someone look after your little girl?  You must be exhausted with the full day and twice a day at the lcinic on other days.  Sounds like in your case the close monitoring is a good thing since you were a bit high and htey have strict and helpful instructions for you with EC. Can't believe ec is here already (but i"m sure it feels long for you).  Sending you lots lof luck for Tuesday.     Do keep us posted. 

So I think I'm now feeling the affects of the menopuase injection.  As mentioned, have gotten spotting of AF (still not sure as it's not heavy but today it hasn't stopped unlike yesterday where it stopped by the afternoon). Also have a migraine which I tend to get with AF and hormone changes.  (Just hope the spotting and the migraine don't last for the entire 2.5 months left of "being in menopause").  Was also feeling down with things wondering again if this will ever work for us...and really hating this wait (after all, we've been waiting since Nov with this clinic).   

Well, Cold Case is starting soon so gonna sign off.  Will post tomorrow.


----------



## becca

yes the film was very strange..but very catching...didnt move from the sofa ....worth a watch !


----------



## Macmillan

SUGAR - absolutely fantastic news about your     well done and enjoy  

Karin - so sorry it wasn't this time  

Off to my folks for a few days for a bit of rest!  Back later in the week.

Bec


----------



## KW33

Morning all,

So... no period... STILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Day 35... NEVER had a cycle this long before.  Still having dizzy spells and little nausea so my body is just a mess!!!! I have no idea what is going on and if AF is coming I don't know what else I can do to hurry her up!!!

*Becca* I enjoyed the film too and it all tied up nicely I thought.

*Ready4*    It can't be easy for you hun. With the effects of the injection and the waiting and worrying.  I watch Cold case too... we obviously have the same TV tatses!! 

Hi to Jo, Edna, Deb, Clare, Karen, Frankie and anyone else I've missed.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hello Lovelies  

Went for my HCG this morning and just got my results. DH picked them up and text me to say.....'you're pregnant!'   MEN! Really! Thing is, he wouldn't let himself believe it til he'd seen it on paper! So I had to call him back to get my levels which are 2146 at 22DPO. I think this sounds ok, but I'll go and check on the internet in a bit to see.

Clare- good luck at your scan today. Can't wait to hear your news  
Karin- can't believe AF isn't here yet   Hope you can put closure to this cycle soon  
Bec- have a lovely time at your parents. It's so nice to be spoilt rotten!  
R4F- you poor thing, it sounds like you're really suffering at the mo  
Karen- hope the trigger shot went ok last night  
Deb- it's got to be a Mars/Venus thing I reckon. We're simply not meant to be on the same wavelength as our men (see above!)  
Edna- yes, lots of PMA is what's in order! When I was pregnant with Lola, I decided to be as positive as I could, and enjoy every minute. there's no point fretting over what might happen- becasue mostly, it never normally does. I actually surprised myself how calm I was, especially around the dread (for me) 20 week mark. Hopefully I can be the same throughout this pregnancy. 

 to everyone else!
Love Jo xx


----------



## Amee

hi all

been away for the weekend and just been catching up!!

Jo - fantastic news    like u said, enjoy it, Im sure ure DH will be pampering u loads too!  

Karin - so sorry u tested negative but as AF still hasnt turned up, could u test again in a few days?  

Edna - how u keeping hun, when is ure first scan?

Deb - glad u enjoyed the pink fizz, sorry af got u    hope things r better for u next month  

Clare - hope it goes well later!  

Becg  - have nice time at ure parents, hope they look after u.... 

R4F - sending u lots of  , havent been where u have so I have no idea how hard this is u....u r being so strong and patient..   I really admire u for what u have to go thru.

well, got my mw booking in tomorrow and scan weds, at long last! cant believe its all here at last ....had crap MD yesterday...please remind me NOT to go to PIL next year  

hi to everyone else!
Ax


----------



## KW33

Hi,

Still no AF!! 

*Clare* How did your scan go hun?

*Amee* Sorry that your Mothers day wasn't great.  Come and tell us all about your scan!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Jo those levels sound good.

back from scan was out at 2.15 and appointment was 2pm!!! used to having to wait for ages but no not this time!  All is well baby was sleeping or just being shy but all there and due 3/9/08 by scan

will be back later parents here so can't stop


----------



## KW33

*Clare* fantastic news... you're in the second trimester... it's going so fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

xxx


----------



## karen

Karin, Sorry you are feeling so bad, you do have some strange symtoms.... could it be worth testing again as Ammee says?

I triggered last night which was fine and now drinking for England but DD is sick! I was called from school at lunchtime to say she had been sick. She has been complaining on and off about a tummy ache since sat and is now ill. Slightly panicky as ec tomorrow and what about et? Have just had steriods and ivig to kill my immune system and spent afternoon cuddling a sick child with her breathing all over me - OMG! Think EC will be fine but will they replace if I have a bug? Will have to ask tomorrow.

Going for a cuddle now although she seems much perkier - I guess I shouldn't feed her much (she's never sick so am not sure) - bread and bananas isn't it?

x


----------



## alison123

Hi Everyone, 

I have been away for a while and thought I would pop in mainly as I had a thought to see how you were getting on Edna and WOW

I AM SO PLEASED FOR YOU!!!! - CONGRATULATIONS>  

You were all such a help when I went through my chem preg and now this time being pregnant that it is hard not to check in!!

I hope everyone else is well, Ready how is your new clinic 

Sallyo


----------



## ready4Family

Hello all,

becca, good to know that 23 is a good film.  I actaully started watching it a couple weeks ago, but was too tired and went to bed half way though.  Guess I'll have to catch the second half sometime.  It was a neat conept.

karin, must be so frustrating for you as now that you know, you just want AF to come so you can move ahead again.  Neat...we really do have the same tv tastes.  

Jo, guess dh needed the official confirmation.  Did you find anythign out about the levels?  They would have let you know though if they were concenred.

Amee, thanks for saying so, but i certainly don't feel too strong and patient.  But I got no choice so I wait and count down the days.  So sorry you had such a bad time with your inlaws.  Must be hard when it's not a nice to be around them.  How exciting that you're having your scan.  Keep us posted.

clare, great news on your scan.  Awesome that you have a digtal photo of it.  A fall baby...how nice.  

karen, oh no..what awful timing.  so sorry that to hear that your DD is sick.  I'm sure it won't affect EC but good to let them know anyways.  Do you have someone to be with her incase she's still at home then?  Lots of luck tomorrow, and hope DD gets better.

sallyo, great to hear from you.  How are you feeling?  Thanks for asking about our new clinic.  We have yet to do an actual cycle with them (aside from the mock cycle), but we're really happy with this new dr as he's done lots of testing on me, and unfortuantely has discovered quite a few problems.  Our old clinic would have just gone ahead with another ivf once dh took his vitamins (would have been Jan) and according to this clinic's results, it would have been qutie unlikely it would have worked.  So we're crossing our fingers that he's found some answers and is fixing them.

Still have a migraine and still spotting or AF, but the migraine isn't as strong at the moment.  Not much else new otherwise.


----------



## alison123

Ready, I am so glad to hear that your new clinic is much more efficient and on the ball - the consultant at our new clinic in Norway said he wasnt at all surprised that I had a chem preg and that I shouldnt have had IVF without the correct measures to combat the PCOS cysts! makes you lose a bit of faith!!! Do they know when they think you may be able to start a new cycle?


----------



## KW33

Evening,

*Sally* Hi hun, good to see you!!! How are you feeling?

*Karen* Your poor DD and poor you.  It must be worrying because of the timing. Hope she feels better and have everything crossed for you for tomorrow.  Never heard of bread and bananas before but would recommend less dairy and something plain if hungry like plain toast or even a little boiled chicked and rice.

*Ready4* Migraine and looking after your boy can't be easy. 

STILL NO AF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Thinking if it's not here by tomorrow night may do another test on Wednesday morning... CD36 tomorrow.

xxx

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Karen- all the best for EC hope you don't catch the bug off DD.

Karin- can't remember did you use OPK this cycle??  so know how many DPO you are?  I hope it is just a late implanter for you


----------



## KW33

*Clare* didn't get a surge until day 20, which means I ovulated sometime 48 hours after this which could take me to day 22 which could make me only 13DPO. If late implanter, how late? Any advice or ideas welcome?  Can you tell I've given it some thought!!!!   

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

don't know that much about implantation but think it could happen 10DPO  and maybe more so I've still got  for you I tested 13DPO with Isabel and well what I thought was 14 with Isabel but now doubting with my date going foward not back may be further than I thought when I tested


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Oooo Karin...can I get cautiously excited for you with this glimmer of hope? If you're 13DPO now, then maybe testing yesterday morning at 12DPO was a tad early? Especially if you've had a late implanter....   I'm off to goggle implantation now, to see how late it can happen!

Clare...great news for your scan hun!   Bet you're feeling mightily relieved now!


----------



## KW33

Just had another look at my dates and taking into account my OPK surge really the latest I could have ovulated is day 23... had BMS day 24... which would make today day 35 12DPO... I think that I'm grasping at straws now!!!!!!!!!!!     Anyone with more information gratefully received!!!  

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Karin- just found on a site can happen days 6-12!!


----------



## KW33

Woah... that could mean...................?  I'm scared to hope.  

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

> Another factor to consider is when implantation occurs. You will not get a positive pregnancy test until after implantation occurs. Although hcg is produced almost from conception, it is not until the egg implants that the hcg can be released into the woman's blood stream in sufficient quantities to result in a positive pregnancy test. The time implantation occurs varies. Implantation can occur anywhere from 6-12 days past ovulation.


found this

another says 6-10 so could have tested early. got everything crossed for you


----------



## ready4Family

karin, I was wondering if you should retest too but didn't want to get your hopes up.  Fingers crossed for you that it's still a BFP


----------



## ♡ C ♡

if anyone wants to see just put scan pic in my gallery


----------



## KW33

Thanks for all the support ladies...   I really don't know what to think.     If AF is not here tomorrow think i will retest on Wednesday morning.  If that's a BFN then I guess it's just my body gone haywire.  

xxx


----------



## KW33

*Clare* Spud is very cute...  are you going to find out what flavour he/she is?

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

our bodies are horrid doing these things to us

yeah think we will find out, I say boy Iain says girl so one is right


----------



## KW33

We should start a sweepstake for all the lovely expecting ladies... have to say I think boy!!!  

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Iain says alian!!
It was looking at the screen so could see the eye sockets looked odd! and was asleep so stayed looking that way.
Not sure if I felt a movement earlier!


----------



## KW33

Alien!!!     They say that you feel movement a lot earlier second time.

xxx


----------



## KW33

So day 35 practically over and still no AF. 

Mild nausea and the odd dizzy spell are only symptoms really.  Boobs are sore but they are pre AF anyway. Had some funny cm today bit like EWCM   sorry!!! Ah well on to tomorrow... my body is really messing with me this month.   

Night all.

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

clare, what lovely photos of your growing bubs.  Is that a 4D scan?  It's so clear!

karin,     sounds like it's still possible.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Karin- sorry I didn't get back to you last night, but just as I started to search, the computer froze...then I fell asleep on the settee whilst it was rebooting!   Great to see that our Clare did some detective work for you though. Oh I do so hope it's late implantation- this is a veeerrry long cycle after all!   

Clare- your scan pic's fab!   

Hi to everyone else- off to work this morning, so must get a move on- anyone get the feeling I'm stalling?


----------



## becca

good luck karin ....ill log on later to see if you have tested xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

thinking of you Karin


----------



## KW33

Morning everyone,

Thank you for all thinking of me.  Still no AF.  I am completely bewildered as this has never happened before. Have nausea this morning.   Part of me wants to test but then another part of me can't bear another BFN.   

Hope everyone is okay this morning.  

Karin

xxx


----------



## Amee

morning all

Karin - really hope this is it for you, is this ure longest cycle?  if it is, is it worth testing?!?!?!?!


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Karin 
I'd be peeing by now - no self control! 

Have to admit though Clomid really b*ggered up my cycles - I had ultra short then extremely long cycles - nightmare. Sounds like you are about 14 dpo so now should be a good time to test!!!!!

 for you hun

 to everyone else 

Deb


----------



## KW33

*Deb* I have no comparison for clomid as I only had one cycle before and got pregnant on the second. My cycles have always been 26 - 34 days so this is unusual but as you say it could just be the clomid messing with my cycles. 

*Amee* Yes this is my longest cycle ever now at 36 days. Still got nausea, night sweats and the odd dizzy spell. Very strange all in all. 

I honestly don't know what to do at all... DH2b is about as much help as a choclate radiator!!!! 

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

I'm like Deb I'd have peed by now!

Frankie good luck for the scan today


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hi Karin

I can perfectly understand you not wanting to see another negative, but I think even I'd be testing in the morning if I was you....and we all know how long I put it off for!


----------



## KW33

Maybe I should be like you and wait another 6 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

xxx


----------



## *Bev*

Hi Ladies

I'm a 'lurker' here, I hope to belong here someday!!

I couldn't help posting HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO JO AND EDNA, I'm so so pleased for you both....

and Karin get testing, the suspense is killing me    

Bev xx


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Ooh, Karin, I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## KW33

You ladies are all fab!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I don't know what I would do without you all.    

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Why the  then hun?

This ttc is such an emotional journey - one that I don't often feel I have time to deal with


----------



## KW33

*Deb* I can empathise with that... it's so draining and takes over so quickly and easily before you even realise it. The  are because I really am tired, emotional and confused and if you guys weren't I would lose the plot I think. Thank goodness for my super laid back, happy smiley daughter.

I feel over wrought with it all this month.

xxx

P.S. Sorry for the me me me


----------



## Tracy W

Can I join you.  
Starting ttc No 2 when dd about 2 years old but 1.5 years ago decieded I'd had enough.
Now dd at school deceided it was time to see if our 4 frosties would work.  Once they ahve gone we will lay our journey to rest.
Hopefully be on day 1 at the weekend.  Following HRT cycle this time(always had natural fet before)
Feeling really hopefull as dd told me that for mothers days she wanted to get me a wish star so she could wish me a baby for my tummy!!! Me thinks she wants a sibling!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Welcome Tracy - What a lovely thing for your dd to say 
I hope she is right!


----------



## ready4Family

karin and Deb, I'll second that with ttc really takes over your life and has such emotions.  karin, you're certainly being teased and this month is such a rollercoaster for you.  Am really hoping that it's late implantation and you're still going to get that BFP this month.  Fingers crossed for you.

Tracy, welcome to this thread.  Sorry for your past attempts.  It can be draining and a real rollercoaster so don't blame you for taking a break.  Wishing you lots of luck with your upcomming FET.  Looking forward to getting to know you.  There are lovely ladies over here that will help during your journey. PS - Love the name of your daughter.


----------



## KW33

Welcome Tracy, what a sweet thing for your DD to say, bless her. sending you lots of   for your FET.

xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Welcome Tracy and   for your forthcoming FET


----------



## Edna

*Karin*,

     

Lots of hugs and positive vibes from me. It is possible...I'm really hoping for this month to be yours.

lol

Edna


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Tracy*, welcome to H4AM. Fingers crossed this this is the one for you.

*Clare*, so pleased that your scan went well. Agree that bubs is very cute.

*Sallyo*, thankyou for your congrats, it means a great deal to me. How are things going with your pregnancy?

*Ready4*, sounds like you're having a tough time with all those miserable symptoms. Hope the migraine has gone today.

*Becca*, did you enjoy the film.

*Bec*, hope that you have a nice time with your folks.

*Jo*, lets keep each other positive...

*Amee*, sorry you had a rotton Mothers Day...as you say make different plan next year. Best of luck for tomorrows scan.

Little to report here. Not feeling good but not sure whether its down to hormones or the D & V bug that Evelyn brought home. Great timing eh.

Catch up soon.

Edna


----------



## Frankie B

Hiya all

Hope you are all ok?  Scan went well and I have been brought forward now due 30 Aug so hopefully sickness will stop soon!  I hope to see you all soon!!!!

xxx


----------



## KW33

*Frankie* great news.... Hope the sickness stops for you soon.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Frankie - I hope the m/s fairy buggers off soon. I think mine abated at around 16 weeks last time.

Edna - Come on woman, get splashing some babydust around! *wink* Not the D&V though, ta. I hope your tummy (and Evelyn's) feels better soon.

Hi Tracy, and welcome! I hope you have a lovely smooth journey TTC#2.

Karin - Hey, no need for apologies. You're not all 'me me me' and even if you were - you're allowed.

My update - I rang the acupuncturist who treated me three years ago when we had our first ICSI cycle. She remembered me so that was lovely. I'm the only person she's ever treated for fertility issues. We had a good old catch up and I'm going to see her next month. I'll have monthly sessions 'til the ICSI kicks off and then we'll up the ante a bit. I'm really looking forward to it - I found it very relaxing last time. Anyone else done acupuncture?

I'm on CD15 today and got a + OPK and a copious amounts of ewcm yestertday so the deed was done. Fingers crossed for us this month.

I'm full of cold, as are the kids. My hooter is bright red and I'm surrounded by mounds of snotty tissues. Nice.

Love to all,

Janine xxx


----------



## Cassie Cat

Hi everyone,  

Can I join you?  I started D/R on 27.2.08 and have baseline at Bourn Hall on 13.3.08 hopefully.  My signature is a bit out of date (but computer keeps booting me out before it will change it) - I'm coming up for 36 years old now and Olivia our lovely girl is 2 years & 3 months old.    I'm off with her today as she's had a vomiting bug so spent most of yesterday clearing up sick and doing washing - she's much better today thank goodness.  

Congrats to Edna, I've been sneeking a peek at this thread for a while so really pleased see you got a BFP!  And congrats to Jo as well, you must be so excited, nervous and thrilled all at the same time!

Big   to all the other girls on this thread, look forward to getting to know you better.

love

Cassie


----------



## KW33

*Janine * Sounds promising with the +OPK and EWCM. Hope this is the month for you hun.  I did acupuncture for my back years ago but had to stop as it just made me more tense!!  Needle phobia... but they told me to try it. I did try but the acupuncturist told me that it was having the opposite effect as the more I tried to relax the more tense I became.  Anything that helps you to relax is fab though. Hope the cold goes soon.

Welcome *Cassie*!! Hope DR is going okay. Semms like there is a lot of these bugs around. Hope Olivia feels better soon.

Still nothing but now have AF pains and back pain so perhaps the witch is on her way now?  Still feel sick though. Might not test tomorrow and see what happens.

Hi to everyone else.

xxx


----------



## karen

Karin you have alot of patience not to have tested by now. I was catching up and thought that by p20 you would have tested    for you.

Tracy: It took me 3.5 years to be able to gather together enough reserves to try for a sibling for my DD too - I know how you feel!

Just a quick one as using the excuse of ec to take it easy today  . All went well and got 16 eggs so now the fertilisation waiting starts. DD fine today thank goodness but we've kept her off school as its easier logisitically and we can be sure she is better.

Back at work tomorrow so that I can take next week post et off so will catch up tomorrow

Karen
x


----------



## becca

hello tracy- everyone is sooooooooooo nice on here.

karin- got eyes fingers toes and everyhting else crossed for you.

edna- i thought the fil was fab..def worth a watch kept me on my toes.

hi to everyone else xx


----------



## ready4Family

karen, great news on EC.  16 eggs is fantastic    Are you sore or doing ok?  Guess you're going for blasts.  Sending you lots of positive vibes.      Glad you DD is feelign better.

Cassie, welcome.  You'll meet lovely women over here who will help you get through your cycle.  Sending lots of babydust and positive wisehs your way.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Welcome *Cassie*!  Good luck with the d-regging. 

*Karen*- egg-cellent result!  16 eggs is fab! Sending lots of fertilisation and dividing vibes your way                 (one for each precious eggie!)

*Karin*- 

*Janine*- great news re the OPK and EWCM  Hope this is your month 

 to* Becca, Frankie, Edna, Ready, Deb, Clare, Amee* and anyone I've missed.

Sending sticky vibes and  to everyone who needs it.

Had my date for my 1st scan  a week on Thursday, so not too long to wait. I think I'll be 6w6d by then, so really hoping we can see a heartbeat, but I suppose it depends on when implantation took place 

Love Jo xx


----------



## KW33

Okay such bad AF pains and back pains that if the witch doesn't arrive then I will give up chocolate for a month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You ladies are my witnesses!  I'm that sure now!! 

*Karen* Great result for EC hun. Lots of    for fertilization.

*Jo* glad you have your scan date through... just over a week hun.

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Karin  I;m still not singing 

Karen - 16 eggs is brill. Hope you are still relaxing!  Go sperm go!!

 to all
Deb


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Ooh, Karin - if you are giving up chocolate for a month, send your quota my way would ya? I could demolish a large Galaxy right now...Doing acu with a needle phobia ain't a good move!

Karen - Wow, 16 eggies, that's fab! Fingers crossed for some top notch embryos.

Jo - I really hope the time to your scan flies by. I'm gonna stick my neck out and say clomid TWINS for you my gal!

Cassie - Welcome aboard! Good luck with your treatment cycle. How are you feeling? Get well soon wishes for Olivia.

Bleurgh I feel like crud. My cold has really taken a hold and even though I can feel my ovaries twinging away I really cannot be arsed to make the beast with two backs again tonight. Last night's effort will have to suffice. Go swimmers!

Off to put my feet up in front of the gogglebox now. Nighty-night all.

xxxx


----------



## KW33

Hi,

So more than 3 hours after my oh so sure post... no AF!!!  What on earth is going on?!?!? Had bad cramping AF pains for couple of hours with back pain too and now practically gone apart from a little niggle. Another 2 hours and I'll be a chcoclate free zone as will going to bed with no AF!!! Didn't buy a test today as bad pains so can't test tomorrow either!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

*Snork* Sorry this is a Cadbury only house!!!   C'mon  do your thing!!!!

*Deb* Bless you... 

So then watch this spcae for the next 2 hours... what will I do without my chocolate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

*Karin*....you _could_ test tomorrow- if you keep a morning sample, go and buy a test and then do it. Sorry, should I really be encouraging you? 
*Janine*... hope you feel better soon- go rest up and let those swimmers take the plunge! 
*Amee* ...all the best for your scan tomorrow  

Off to bed now gals. I'll catch up with you all tomorrow.

xx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Karin*, you can't swear off chocolate...if it is BFP its been proven to help make a happy baby (thats my excuse). I understand your not wanting to test but I do think its time to face the horrible HPTs as this can't be helping you 

*Janine*, hope you feel better soon, colds suck. A night in front of the goggle box sounds pretty good to me. I haven't done acupuncture but it certainly seems to help lots of people and anything to reduce stress and help you relax is a good thing.

*Jo*, I'm hoping that you get to see a heartbeat at next weeks scan too.

*Becca*, glad you enjoyed the film...its such a rare treat for me to see a film in the cinema that I always relish them when I do.

*Karen*, 16 eggs is a fab result, you must be very sore so rest up. As you say the waiting hell starts now. Sending you all the fairydust and positive vibes for your embies to fertilise and divide well.

*Cassie*, hello my old Bourn Hall buddie. Welcome to H4AM. Very exciting to be cycling again. In an odd way I liked going back to the clinic and I've got to know the staff who are lovely (as you know) and it felt a bit like coming come. You are absolutely right as to how I feel. The worrying never stops does it?

*Frankie*, hoping that you stop feeling sick very soon.

Catch up with you all soon.

Lots of luck and fairydust to you all .

Edna


----------



## KW33

AAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! NO AF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Goodbye chocolate!!!  I can't understand it, I was soooo sure AF only minutes away. No idea what to do now... will see what happens in the morning and if no AF by 12 noon will buy a test for Thursday morning (Iknow, I know, I'm a wimp!!  ) Boobs a little sore, on and off nausea, 1 dizzy spell.

*Edna* This theory expalins why my little girl is soooo smiley and happy. When pregnant with her I was so nauseous/sick and could only keep down junk sweet stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So it MUST be true!!!  

*Jo* So tired at the moment unlikely that I will remember to save a sample!!! 

Hi to everyone else.

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Karen- 16 eggs is brilliant.

Karin-  oh wonder what is going on.  I have to agree with Edna maybe you should test again and then you will know where you stand.


----------



## becca

just logged on karin to see if you have tested yet.. i agree with the others...this is playing mind games with your head and body..think its time to do a test now ...............got everything crossed xx


----------



## KW33

Morning all,

1st chocolate free day!!!  so day 37 and no AF but still very bad pains and cramps with back ache. As I said yesterday I will wait til noon (high noon!! ) and if still no Af will get a test to do in the morning... seems like an awful waste of money as I'm convinced with all this pain the witch is on her way though. But I can't keep this up much longer, I'm going nuts with the aches and pains and uasea.

Hope everyone has a good day and *Amee* Good luck for todays scan hun!!

Karin

xxx


----------



## KW33

10 minutes before noon and I now have pinky brown smears    so guess I was right not to buy that test.  I'll have a day to deal with it and then have to take more clomid.  Why do our bodies play such games with us.  Don't know what else to say.    

xxx


----------



## Frankie B

Karin I'm sorry hun   I remember clomid all to well and yes it does mess your body around.  I hope this month will be your month


----------



## becca

oh karin, im so sorry hunnie..................you keep positive  now ..

wishing you all the best x


----------



## Marielou

Karin -    So sorry about that. 

I had an op on my knee last week, and am still reocvering from it.  In quite a bit of pain today and feeling all sorry for myself! 
AF arrived 2 days ago, we can't go on this cycle as I'm on holiday during ovulation time   so FET is next cycle.  Feels so close yet so far! 

Marie xxx


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Hi ladies - sorry, a me me me post:

Seriously doubting whether we can do ICSI this year now.

Jonathon found out last night that some training courses he's been scheduled to deliver in London, Birmingham and Leeds have been cancelled. We were relying upon the money from this to fund our ICSI.

I am gutted.

I have been going round and round in circles trying to find a solution but I think the bottom line is that we have to postpone the treatment until September 09...unless we miraculously find a money tree or something. We couldn't afford to do it sooner than then because we need the money from the 'extras' that Jonathon does on top of his teaching - like the training and exam marking...

If we do make the decision to wait another 18 months for our ICSI cycle then I will probably take some proper time out from the boards, so I'm not torturing myself with all things pg-related.

Sigh. I just wish I didn't want another baby. It would make life so much easier. I'm on the brink of saying 'let's just forget it and concentrate on the family we have' but I'm scared of taking that step.

I wish we hadn't decided to be so hasty about getting this cycle booked in. I assumed that we wouldn't do another cycle 'til the kids were about 4 years old, but when Jonathon suggested moving quicker I got into the idea and allowed myself to get excited. Until then I'd been pushing any broody feelings aside to protect myself. I know I'm not making much sense. 

Karin - I'm so sorry you're spotting hon. I hope if AF is gonna come she's not gonna keep messing you about.

Love to all,

Janine


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Not looking forward to today as our group has been asked to work extended hours as we're at a crucial part in the project so I'm working 7:30am-7pm, but the only thing is I personally don't have much to do (I can try and do work in the other areas but it'll take me all day when it may take them an hour to figure out).  Don't want to seem like I"m not a team member though so I dont' think I'm going to mention this to my manager.  Same thing tomorrow except I go into the office.  At least though I can do the extended hours part from home.  Ok..well enough about work.  On now to much more important things.

sugar, ooohh you must be so excited for tomorrow's scan.  Do let us know how you get on.  Good luck.

karin, I'm so sorry hun.   What an awful trick this month has played on you.  I was sooo hoping that it was just too early for you the first time.

Snorkmaiden, sorry you're under the weather.  What awful timing for you, but all it takes is one time and one good sperm to get there.  Hope you feel better.  I'm so sorry about the financial situation.  It really makes me angered that this is not covered as it is a health issue and it's for brining in a life to this world.  Can totally understand you staying away from the boards if you two do take a break.  Good luck to you, and if things change, we're always here for you to come back.

Edna, thanks for the wishes.  The migraine has subsided thank goodness, but still have spotting.  Don't know if this is going to stay the whole time.   How are you feeling?  Did you have morning sickness with Evelyn?  I do hope it doesn't last long for you.

Marielou, so sorry that you had to have surgery on your knee and are still in pain.  Must be hard with your little one to look after.  Hope it feels better real soon.  Nice that you have a few things to look forward to with holiday and FET.  Dh won't be with you while on holiday?

PS - Did I mention that we got/getting another 10cm of snow last night and into today?  And they're calling for another 10cm on Saturday.  I don't ever remember such a crazy winter.  Usually we get 1-2 bad storms the whole winter...not 1-2 a week!


----------



## becca

r4f- you take it easy hunnie that is long hrs to work then the travel on top of that.

like i have said many times send it over here...or even my house.....we was suppose to have snow yesterday but no we got sunshine. 

xx


----------



## ready4Family

becca, here you go                                                        

Darn...our driveway still is covered!


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hello Hopefuls

Karin   That wicked witch sure is one cruel *****   I know this has been one tough cycle, but once AF arrives fully, you'll be able to put it behind you and focus on next month instead   

Ready Wow, that's some hours you'll be working there hun   My scan's not tomorrow (I wish!)  it's next Thursday. Really, really want to see a heartbeat, because I fly to England with Lola the following Monday (without DH   ) and it would really put my mind at rest. Thing is, seeing as I ovulated so late this cycle, I could be quite a few days behind what my ticker says, as that's based on my last period. Enjoy the snow- can't imagine having so much! Can you post some piccies for us? 

Janine   Oh that really is tough news. I really feel for you hun, as I know what it's like, once you've got your mind set on something. I hope you find some sort of bearable solution  

Marielou 'Geçmış Olsun' as we say over here! (Get Well Soon!) have you got some help looking after Ethan whilst you recover?

Amee Can't wait to hear how you got on with your scan today. Hope all went well and you were reassured  

Not much news here- Lola's suffering with her teeth at the mo, poor love. She's been the slowest teether ever! She walked before she'd cut her 1st one at 9 months, then she had a total of 6 at 10 months...and up until now, no more! Looks like she's got quite a few coming through now though, and she's soooo grumpy!   I've had to dose her up in the daytime today too, cos she's just so wingy. Hopefully they'll be through in another few days though, and I'll get my happy baby back  

Jo xx


----------



## becca

r4f- he he that did make me chuckle


----------



## karen

Karin am sooo sorry, your symtons sounded hopeful - where does that put you wrt chocolate? I think you deserve it now and we'll let you off your promise if you have some!

Just had a green and black butterscotch bar - yum yum

Had call today out of 16, 13 were injected and 9 fertilised. About the same as my last cycle when we got one slow blast on day 6 so not dancing yet but will wait to hear what results on day 3 (when they started to fall by the wayside last time.)

At work today as planning to take next week off sick and was of course off yesterday and monday pm so sorry for lack of personals but got 2 weeks work to do! 

x


----------



## KW33

Hi,

AF arrived fully!!!    Feeling very sorry for myself but have kicked my  into gear. I now have metformin and selenium everyday (met 3 x daily) start the cloid tomorrow, have bloods on Friday morning (8.35am ), follie scan in 10 days time with potential follow ups and day 21 bloods!!!!!!!!!! phew!!  Clomid worked for me on the second month last time although sadly mmc so not sure what to expect. The lady and the fert dept was lovely and said depending on my progesterone test they might put me up to 100mg. I am starting the diet tomorrow because my cons keeps going on about "if you just lost weight...!".  But I lost 2 stone when trying for Emma and didn't get pregnant until 7 months later when had put most of the weight back on, however it can't hurt I suppose. So have decided I'd like to lose about 9 pounds before I see them again. Wish me luck ladies!!!  Thanks for ALL the support you haven given me this cycle which to quote *Jo* "has been one tough cycle!"

*Karen* If you ladies will allow I think I might have one last large bar of dairy milk tonight before D day tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Sounds like you've had good results hun and I will keep everything crossed for you for the next few days!!   

*Jo* Emma is very grumpy at the moment too... could be her teeth although I never even knew she was cutting the first six... she didn't bat an eyelid!! 

*Ready4* Save some for me... *Becca* and I can share it!!!  Those working hours do not sound good hun... try to take it easy when you can. How is the migraine and spotting now?

*Janine* What an awful position to find yourself in.  I hope you and DH can find a solution that you can cope with. 

*Marie* Hope you recover quickly.  A holiday should distract you a little from waiting for your FET. Where are you going?

Hi to everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

*Karen*- sending loads of    for your embies. Hope you get some lovely blasts  
*Karin*- thank God, the b!tch arrived...what a cow she was this month eh? Your protocol sounds really good. Hopefully having that to focus on this cycle will help you to put this month behind you 

No news from Amee? Starting to worry about her a bit now...


----------



## Amee

Karin - so sorry the witch turned up like that...but sounds like u are on top form and have everything organised....go for the choc, u deserve it!!   

Jo - Im fine thx   just been out all day, DD had her MMR and other one today so walked to town as sale at M&S...was crap anyway...back later to post as bath and bed now for her!    

hi everyone else, sorry this is short and sweet, but I do read when get the chance! DD is mental somtimes, think she wants to post!  

x


----------



## KW33

Jo How are you feeling? What time is your scan next week?

*Amee* How was scan?

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

sugar, oopss..sorry for misunderstanding and your scan is actually a week Thurs. Can understand hoping to see something already so you can relax a bit.  You visiting family in England or just doing some travelling on your own?  Sure..i can take a picture of the snow and post it.  Just gotta figure out how as I've never put a picture up.  Poor Lola with her teeth.  They get the back molars later on.  I actually chuckled when you said that she walked prior to 9 months as Evan didn't walk until double that age.  A little slow in the mobile side (but ahead in the verbal side).  Hope the meds help her with the pain and they come through soon so it stops.  

karen, I've got my fingers crossed for you.  Sounds quite promising so far.  I'm so amazed that you're back at work already.  Are you not sore from EC?  How much time are you taking off once you have ET?  Keep us posted.  Sending lots of positive vibes your way.

karin, AF after a negative is the worst.  It really sets it in so I know how you feel.  Great that you have a plan going forward so you won't think about this past cycle too much and concentrate on this one. Sure...you and becca are more than welcome to share the snow! Migraine is back and spotting never stopped.

Amee, hope the scan went well.

Spoke too soon..thought the migraines had stopeed but it's come back (not too bad right now though).  Still spotting.  Fun Fun.  Oh well.  Spoke to a friend last night whose husband has very advanced cancer (prognosis doesn't look good and he's only 31 or 32..and they have 2 young kids...so sad).  She's one of the few friends that knows about our tx and she was saying how strong I am.  Gosh...with what she's going through with her dh I'd say that SHE IS the strong one.


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Amee- hope you Ok was scan OK??

Karin- so sorry to hear  has arrived  life is so cruel!

Karen- good luck for your embroys

great just seen whsitle blower about child care tonight won't bother watching but bet it stirs questions at work


----------



## Edna

*Karin*,

So so sorry that AF arrived. I was really starting to think this might be your month. What a B***H! Big hugs from me and have some tasty chocolate you need it (I don't think starting diets on BFN days is a good idea). 

lol

Edna


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Amee*, I've been thinking of you today...I hope your scan went well.

*Ready4*, I agree with your friend you are strong...however so is she what a terrible time she and her family must be going for. I'm sure you are a wonderful friend to her I'm sure she values your support.

*Clare*, I saw that preview too...don't think I'm going to be watching as I'm sure they are painting a negative picture of paid childcare and whilst I'm sure some places are poor I don't want to see them. I'm sure your nursery is lovely and I'm confident Evelyn's is too.

*Karen*, thats a great fertilisation rate. Now sending you lots of positive vibes for those embies to divide and get you some lovely blasts.

*Jo*, big hugs to Lola. Teething is hell thank god for Calprofen. Hope they come through quickly.

*Becca*, its cold enough for snow here but I still don't want any to think we were wandering around in T Shirts last month. I just want spring to be here and say goodbye to winter.

*Janine*, so sorry to read your post you must be so disappointed. I completely understand the need to take time away from the boards. You'll be very welcome when you feel ready to come back...and missed in the meantime of course.

*Marie*, I hope your knee heals quickly, it sounds very painful.

I'm not feeling at all sick today. I've come to the conclusion that it was Evelyn's D & V bug and not M/S. I didn't have any with Evelyn so maybe this is how it will be. I know I'm lucky but...

Right must go and get dinner, catch up with you all soon.

lol

Edna


----------



## Amee

just a quickie again as need to go sit down, am knackered! scan went ok, never had belly scan this early, saw a blob and HB!   and am spot on for dates, so it is real!

hope u all ok! sorry for being short, will try and post when get energy and time!    
Ax


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Amee I'm so glad all is OK with  blob


----------



## Frankie B

Amee I'm so pleased hun  

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Amee - you must be so over the moon 

Hope everyone else is ok.

Deb


----------



## ready4Family

Edna, yeah, it's awful about our friend.  THey're such a sweet family too.  Unfortunately we've both had to be there for each other and I know it gives them strength having family and friends supporting them.  So glad to hear that your sickess is gone.  I also didn't experience m/s with Evan and glad you hopefully won't have to go through that too. 

Amee, great news on your scan.  Hope you get some well needed rest.


----------



## KW33

*Amee* So glad all went well and you saw blob and HB 

xxx


----------



## Tracy W

Thank you for the lovely welcome.   I look forward to getting to know you all too.  

Had 21 day progestorone blood test on Monday which doctor told me it was 14.5.  She also said it means I will be having a 31 to 33 day cycle.  I am assuming that 14.5 is low as I normally have a 27 day cycle and I can't remember the last time I was late!!!! 

It also means I am having to do an HRT cycle instead of natural which I have done before.  I'm hoping this is good as all the previous ones failed.  

Clinic have to me that they have recently changed their protocal and they are having a very good success rate with their FET's.  Fingers Crossed.


----------



## Marielou

Morning,

Amee - So glad your scan went well, what lovely news   

Sugar - I didn't realise you were preggie, congrats!!!

R4F - I can't have FET this cycle because I'm on holiday when I ovulate, so can't reach the clinic in time! DH isn't coming with us, I'm going on a girly holiday to cornwall with my mum, sisters and children (Ethan's our only boy allowed   ) for my mum's 60th, leaving all the men at home! 

Karin -    over AF,

I saw the nurse yesterday about my knee, apparently the recovery time is 6 weeks    noone told me that prior to the op, DH is back at work tomorrow, how can I look after Ethan alone with this knee for the next 5 weeks?!!!!!

Marie xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Aww *Marielou*- hopefully it won't atke the full 6 weeks for you to recover- I'm sure they often overstimate it, to avoid complaints! Isn't there anyone who can help out with Ethan this week?

*Tracy*- great news re your clinic's new protocol. Hopefully you'll be another success to add to their stats! 

*Amee* - phew, what a relief about your scan!  You had us all worried there for a minute, and there you were, off to the sales and being a lady that lunches! 

*Karin* - was just looking at your protocol and saw you were starting clomid today. I always took mine days 5-9, which ı was surprised at, because I thought ays 2-6 was the norm, like yours. Sending every bit of    I can muster your way this month   My scan is 3.15pm next Thursday (1.15 to you!) but I will probably be late back, as the doctor's is over an hour's drive away.

*Edna* - Glad you're feeling better today. I didn't suffer with MS with Lola either- just a bit of nausea in the afternoons, which I could always combat with a pizza or burger!  let's hope it's the same this time! 

*Ready* - What heartbreaking news about your friend's husband  It sounds to me like you're both very strong ladies, and will be a great support to each other 

 to *Clare, Bec, Becca, Janine, Frankie, Deb* and everyone else.

My 'working' week is over- I LOVE this time on a Thursday, knowing I've got a long weekend with Lola ahead of me.  Just one more week next week, before me & Lola head off to England. We're staying with my mum and dad...honestly, I' be lynched if I even contemplated staying elsewhere. They idolise Lola and miss her terribly. I just hate going without DH but he's working  I miss him loads, and hate taking Lola away from her daddy.
Anyway, enough from me!  Pop back later
Love Jo xx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Marielou, ah now I understand that you were talking about a FET this month.  Sounds like you have a great trip planned though.  So precious with just the girls with your mom and sisters and kids.  I'm so sorry that your knee is still giving you problems and that the recovery time is longer than expected.  Is there anyone that can help you out with Ethan?

sugar, yes it is very heartbreaking about our friend.  I don't think of myself as strong, but thanks for saying so.  In one of our counselling sessions, dh basically called me weak in how I deal with all of this (mostly because I show emotion and get upset after a BFN whereas he's a "rock" and reacts no differently than a restaurant being out of a menu item that he wanted to order). Lucky you for having a long weekend!  It must be so hard living somewhere different than your parents.  My dad and inlaws go crazy if they don't see Evan once a week.  The visits must be amazing.  Sorry dh can't come with you.  Have a great weekend.

Yesterday we found out that dh has to travel next weekend for an entire week.  His new position requires more travelling and he's never been away this long before.  It'll be a bit harder with looking after Evan by myself (although the mommy/son time will be nice).  Just hope my back holds out and we don't get any major storms.  Bad thing with dh's trip too is that we were supposed to have friends over the day after he leaves (so we rescheduled that) but also we have tickets to a musical the day before he returns.  Ironically too, he's the one that wanted tickets for this (although I love this musical too).  Am hoping that my inlaws will be able to look after Evan and that I can find someone to come with me.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

I'll come to the show with you, Ready!  I love musicals! Which one is it?

Sorry to hear DH will be away though. It is tough managing alone when you're so used to the support. My DH is great, so hands on and I really rely on him, so I notice it even more when I'm on my own.

I _try_ not to feel too guilty about my parents, because they do see a lot of Lola through the year, and for weeks at a time, rather than just visitis. I stay with them when we go over, and they stay at ours when they come here on their hols. Plus we all went back for a month at Christmas. But I get weekly phone calls with them in tears, saying they miss 'our girl'....not me you understand, I'm just the daughter!


----------



## ready4Family

sugar, I'd love for you to join me.  Can you come to Canada?  ha ha.  I'm seeing Rent.  It'll actually be my 5th time.  Love it.  Yeah...my dh is also quite hands on.  We're into a routine (e.g. I feed Evan and get his school stuff ready, he does the bath, etc) so you do notice it when the other isnt' there.  Glad that you can stil work it out to see your parents a lot.  I didn't mean it as a guilt thing.  It's just how things are for you guys.  It's really the quality of time you all spend together and when it's for a full week at time, it must be great.  Oh yeah...I know...as soon as our little one is born, we don't matter.  I remember when Evan was young, they'd barge into the room to see Evan and forget to say hi to dh and me.


----------



## karen

Jo where do you live? I'm guessing you only work mon- wed like I do. (wed nights are my favourite time of the week!) 

Ready: My dh is travelling more at the moment as well and I know what you mean. I have to be much more organised when he isn't there although I do enjoy the odd night in alone watching all my girlie things on tv! 

My dad has only seen DD twice in his life - he just isn't interested whereas Ive seen my mum much more since DD born. It was funny, roads in England only went north until she was born and then all of a sudden they went south too!

She's still not really better, she went to bed at 6pm yesterday night and her bottom isn't right so Ive taken her out of school this pm to spend a quiet time at home (luckily she is only 4 and legally they dont have to be in school until they are 5 so I have alot of leeway that not all her classmates have).

Had the call today. 6 at 4 cell, 1 at 3 and 1 at 2 and one given up. So all still going well but day 3-4 is usually our slowdown day as the influence of the sperm kicks in (so the clinic tells me). Transfer will be tomorrow if they can tell the 2 best by then or sunday if its hard to tell.

xx


----------



## ready4Family

karen, it's hard without the extra hands isn't it?  I'm with you though and admit that I like some alone time (once Evan is in bed) with girly tv watching.  That's so sad that our dad isn't interested in his granddaugher.  What a loss he's having.  Sounds like your mom more than makes up for it.  So sorry dd is still sick.  Sending you lots of positive vibes your way for growing and dividing.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Karen Continuing to send lots of dividing vibes for your embies

       *DIVIDE EMBIES DIVIDE! *         ​
I live in Turkey in a lovely little tourist resort called Kuşadası. I moved out here 3 years ago when I met my DH, and have never looked back- absolutely love it here!  I actually work Tues-Thurs, 10am-12noon teaching one-to-one so nothing too taxing! Hence by 1pm Thursday I'm winding down nicely. What do you do?

Where's everyone else today? Karin, Edna, Deb, Clare et al...

Ready book me the flight and I'm on my way! I can just imagine Dh's face when I tell him I'm off to Canada for the weekend!


----------



## karen

Am so stupid Jo it does say under the picture!!! SO did you meet DH on holiday? Ignore me if I'm being nosy!

I'm in marketing which is what I did full time before DD and 3 days was as little as they would let me get away with!


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Ok nosey, I'll ignore that question.......


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Only joking hun! Yes, we met on holiday...he was a DJ in a club I went to, and it was love at first sight! Within 6 months of meeting him, I'd packed in my whole life in England---job, home, car...and moved to Turkey. We married a year to the week we met  

Ok, ok, stop gagging you lot! I'll be round with the sickbags later!


----------



## karen

wow!!! That is one amazing story!


----------



## becca

arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr how sweet love at first sight.


----------



## ♡ C ♡

evening I'm here my weekend hasn't started yet I work wed- Fri for some stupid reson so when everyone celbrating I'm still working.
Karen- hope the embryos continue to divide.

sugar- what a lovely story, me and DH 1st met in March got together in May and he moved up to Yorkshire in the June!


----------



## Edna

Evening everyone.

*Jo*, what a lovely romantic story.

*Clare*, was Whistleblower as bad as you thought it was going to be?

*Amee*, so pleased for you its really exciting to see the hearbeat and such a good sign of a successful pregnancy.

*Karen*, good that your embies are dividing well. Sending you lots of positive vibes for them to continue so you get lots of lovely blasts. Also really hope that your DD gets well soon. Unfortunately there are lots of nasty bugs around at the moment.

*Ready4*, I'm sure your lovely in laws will look after Evan for you so that you can go to your musical it would be such a pity if you missed it. I hope DHs trip goes well as you say its so much harder when you have to manage alone.

*Marie*, sorry that your recovery is going to take longer than you thought. It will be hard to manage Ethan but I would try and explain to him that Mummys poorly so lots of hugs but less carrying / lifting. Also is there anyone near you who can help? If not family then friends? I know I could call on some mum friends if I needed to.

*Tracy*, I'm sure your clinic have carefully worked out their new protocol, everything crossed that it works for you.

*Karin*, big hugs for you. I hope you are doing OK.

Right guess I'd better leave this here catch up soon.

Edna

On work patterns I have a rather mad Mon, Wed and Thur one, but it works for me and my company. I do enjoy my Thursday nights though.

Also agree entirely about grandparents priorities. My mum used to put DH at no 1. Now its Evelyn then DH and then me. I think she forgets I'm her daughter.


----------



## Macmillan

Ooh, I've been away too long (only a couple of days   ) but I can't keep up

Amee - great news about the scan  

Karen -    grow embies grow   

Jo - wooppee     many many congrats

Edna, Clare - hope (ickle) bumps are doing ok


CD26 here, so waiting for AF next week (natural BFP this month extremely unlikely so am not even going to contemplate the possibility) then can start cycle for natural FET, estimating ET will be last week of March (which will also mean that test date will be just perfectly timed for my back to work on 14th April   ) 

Bec  x


----------



## Charlies-Mum

I'm here - just reading at the moment. 
Finding it a bit hard to focus on no3 with everything else that is going on and DH won't even talk about ivf at the moment. Life is poop.

Plus still waiting to hear about going back to work..... 

Hope everyone is ok
Deb


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Aww *Deb*  Thinking of you 

*Bec*...did you have a nice weekend away? All the best for your forthcoming cycle  

*Edna*....What job do you do? We are lucky just being able to work part time. If we lived back in England, I know I'd have to be back full time, so I really do appreciate it.

*Karin* ...Are you ok hun? 

*Clare* ...The weekend starts soon for you! Enjoy!

Well, my lovely Lola is back!  She woke up this morning and I could tell straight away that grumpy-pants had left the building!  Teeth still haven't cut through, mind you, but she is so much happier and content. She was singing the Balamory theme into her microphone at 8am, so that's surely a good sign!


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,


sugar, yeah, can imagine you dh's face if you were to tell him you're coming all the way here for a musical (ha ha).  I think my MIL is actually going to come with me (we're great friends too) although I'm worried that Rent is a little too modern for her.  Love the story of how you and dh met.  He must have really been something to know he was the one, and then move your whole life to Turkey for him.  So happy to hear that Lola is feeling better with her teeth.  It's not fun when they're not well and in pain.  

Edna, as long as my back holds out, I'll manage ok with Evan by myself.  We'll get some special mommy/son time, but of course we'll miss dh too.  Funny how our place in the family changes once we have a child isn't it?  How are you doing?  Has it sunk in yet?

Bec, hope AF comes soon so you can move ahead with your FET.  FET is nice in that once you start, it's not a long process. You're still on mat leave I guess? 

Deb, so sorry you're having a hard time at the moment.  That's hard too when you and dh are on different pages with ivf and he wont' even talk to you about it.  Is he not ready?  Sending you hugs.   

Just gotta laugh becuase we're getting yet another 25cm of snow tomorrow. Unbelievalbe!  becca, karin, it's all yours!
I so envy those of you that work part time.  I'd love to spend more time with Evan and when I'm bored at work (like now), mon-fri drags on for soooo long (doesn't help when waiting for tx either).


----------



## becca

right thats it..r4f..im booking my flight and im coming to your house.for a holiday........that must be amazing to see.....fancy it karin


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone... sorry for being MIA!! PC issues...  thing!!!

*Becca* Book the flights... let's go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We can grab those musical tickets off *Ready* too... after all she's been 5 times already!!!   

*Marie* Sorry that the recovery time is so much longer than you were expecting... hope you have someone who can help a little with Ethan. Enjoy your girlie (and one litle boy!!) time.

*Jo, Clare, Becca, Frankie, Amee, Leanne and Edna* Loving seeing those tickers... they make me smile everytime and help me to believe this CAN happen. 

*Bec* Hope AF arrives soon so you can move on to your FET. 

*Deb*  Men eh?!?! Never want to talk about "serious" stuff do they?  Hope things brighten for you soon hun.

*Edna* How are you feeling? Still no MS I hope for your sake. 

*Jo* It will be lovely to see your little girl with her grandparents but it's hard to be away from DH. Although when you have the sick bag ready I have it!!!   Sweet story.

*Karen* sending lots of    Come on Embies divide!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Ready* I think when you have waited *so* patiently as you have then I'm not surprised that the week drags... I expect every minute drags. 

*Clare* Hope you're enjoying your weekend!!!

*Snork* How you doing hun?

Hope I haven't missed anyone.

As for me I'm on CD4. Had bloods yesterday and first Follicle scan this friday. So far not too many side effects from the clomid but think is was the last 2 days that got me last time. Trying to be positive. 

Hugs for every single one of you special ladies!!!

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

CRAZY SNOW WE GOT!  It's actually a real problem as there's no where to put it. We're really close to breaking a record from the 1930s for the most snow all season (and who says its over yet).

becca, i laughed outloud at your post.  I must admit that it's pretty from the inside.  And Evan actually enjoyed going outside today and "helping" dh shovel.

karin, haha...there's always room for you and becca at our place...and tons of snow to share!  Yep...this will be my 5th time seeing Rent...but I've seen my favourite musical 17 times so that's nothing.   Thanks for your words.  Guess I really have no choice but to wait.  How are you doing?  Feeling better about things and looking ahead to this month?

This morning I was reading an article in the newpaper about a home they have for pregnant teenagers.  It just amazes me that for some, they get pregnant so easily by accident and yet here we all are, trying so hard (or tried so hard for those that are pregnant now) and having such a hard time when everything is timed exactly right, meds, etc.  And for the teenagers, there's no where near ready in their life to take care of another.  It's just not fair!


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Karin -   to your pesky pooter! Hope you've got it sorted now. Good luck for your follie scan on Friday    Emma's 1st birthday is fast approaching...have you got any plans?

Ready- Ooo so much snow!   Do you have warm summers over there? Looks like spring has sprung here, it's been 22-25 all week and gloriously   Now I reeeeaaaaallly don't want to come back to England for a holiday and leave this lovely weather! (as well as DH of course!   ) I know what you mean about the underage pregnancies.   Basically, life isn't fair but I really believe that everything happens for a reason (even if you can't see what it is at the time), and our journies, trials and heartaches make us stronger, more compassionate people. ....and so ends this Sunday's sermon!  

Right, best get ready to go out now. We're off to the in-law's summer house for a beach BBQ.

Love Jo xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

the snow from Canada is on its wa over here.  up to 25cms!! think mainly in Scotland thou, would like to see a bit.  Not looking forward to the weather tomorrow, supposed to be very wet and wing we have a easter party at baby group to go too and I hate the wind sonce it brought our chimney down Jan 07


----------



## KW33

Morning,

*Ready4* I love snow but it must be hard when it's affecting everyday life all the time. Our snow never lasts more than a few hours so we don't have to really deal with it. What is your favourtie musical? I love musicals. I totally uderstand what you mean about accidental pregnancies, hard to take. I woorked out the other day (after AF arrived ) That I have done 47 cycles to acheive my one beautiful baby. My two closest friends have "tried" 5 times each and have 3 and 2 children respectively!!! I agree with Jo though it makes us stronger women with a compassionate nature for others.

*Jo*Can't believe you are going to have a beach BBQ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Sounds gorgeous.

*Clare* I would love a bit of snow for Emma really (and it looks so pretty) But as I said it never lasts here and we're lucky enough to get enough to make a snowball never mind a whole man!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

So far so good, no major side effects to the clomid. Am going to remember this months all the effects last month so I don't get my hopes up this month. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

we dont get much snow here it all falls on the pennines before gets to us


----------



## Amee

Ready4f - I got snow last week    managed to count 4 drops of it      when r u going to the show?

Karin - hope the clomid works for u this month! how u keeping hun?  

Deb -    men just block us out completely when they dont want us to talk about things, am sure he will come round in his time  

Jo - a BBQ, Im sooo jealous...all I can think about now is halloumi kebabs...yummmmmmmm  what did PIL make then?

Hi to everyone else, sorry not been round, has been manic as usual, never get chance to get on pc and when I do DH is around and thinks Im on it 24/7    just waiting for this weather to come in, its lovely here at the mo, just been pruning the apple tree, yes I know, bit late but I hated all the stringy branches!


----------



## KW33

*Amee* Our cherry tree could do with cutting back too if you fancy it?!  I'm okay thanks hun... trying very hard to focus on this cycle with tracking and not dwell on anything else... not easy but I'm trying. Also decided to try and lose some weight... It didn't help before (I lost 2 stone and still didn't get pregnant) but as my cons says it wont hurt. Halloumi kekabs... ohhhhhhh... too yummy!!!

xxx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Ready4*, no snow here but currently predicting the worst storm of the winter so not great weather either. As for falling easily we've just found out my step niece is pregnant again by accident having got a toddler who is 2 months older than Evelyn. Shes getting on though having just turned 21. Shes left her (abusive) boyfriend and is now living with BIL and SIL. Its not an ideal situation for any of them and to be honest I wouldn't want her life, but I do envy her ability to conceive so easily.

*Karin*, hoping you don't have too many miserable side effects this cycle. Clomid is nasty stuff.

*Clare*, hoping you are not affected by the storm thats headed our way. Enjoy your baby Easter party.

*Amee*, manic in our house as well. We're going to have another go at moving and so have loads to sort out.

*Jo*, Halloumi kebabs sound absolutely yummy and I'm envying your weather. Its freezing here. I think your absolutely right about IF. I'm certainly a completely different person to the one who happily thought she'd get pregnant the first month of trying.

*Bec*, not long till you can start your FET now and the nice thing about a natural FET is that its a really quick cycle. Got everything crossed that your cycle goes as well as mine did.

*Deb*, big hugs from me , sorry life is rough at the moment I hope things improve very soon...

Right must go and sort out some food. Speak soon.

Edna


----------



## Tracy W

Ready4 - What's your favourite musical.  I do am dram for a hobby and put on 2 musicals a year and I love 'em.  

It's lovely to see so many 2nd pgs on hear.  It gives me alot of hope.  

My 33 day cycle turned into a 24 day cycle.   Now on Progynova, 1st scan thursday.  Keeping everything crossed.  

Hope everyone else well  

Tracy


----------



## Marielou

Edna - Just seen you got a BFP, many congrats and I'm very heartened to see it was a natural FET, as this is what we're doing next month.  

Tracy - Good luck with your scan on thursday  

Sugar - Ethan has started doing that upside-down-looking-through-his-legs thing all the time, he laughs so hard when he does it!    It always reminds me of your Lola when he does it    

Karin - Hope the side effects are not too bad this month   

Ready4family - I can so relate   I read about Karin working out how many cycles she ttc and worked out mine was 78 cycles which really makes me   when I think my best friend ttc for 5 cycles in total with 2 children as a result, and my sister for 3 cycles, with 2 children and 1 m/c.  

Not much going on here fertility-wise, I'm doing OPK's this month just to track ovulatin before FET next cycle. 

Marie xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Jo, I'm jeolous of your weather!  Can see why it would be hard to leave that, but your visit with your family will soon make the weather forgotten.  As for us, yes, our summers are quite nice.  The last couple though have gotten quite humid (although personally I love the heat so it's ok with me).  You have a good perspective on life with everything happening for a reason.  A beach BBQ sounds so strange (and wonderful!) when we're sitting in so much snow.  When do you leave for England?

Clare, hope you don't get the storm that we got (but I guess rain for you).  Our system I think hit the States as well as Canada.

karin, the snow is pretty, but yeah, it's reall affecting the whole city.  At lesat this storm occured on a Saturday so the city had time to plow all the streets, and we didn't have to drive to work in it.  We really do sound a lot alike if you also love musicals.  My all time favourite is Mamma Mia.  It's a silly story, but it's so fun and the songs are catchy (and I never liked Abba before ths show).  Have you seen it?  What are some of your favourites?  Yeah...it's tough hearing about other pregnancies that are by accident or occur so easily.  You and Jo are right...it does make us more compassionate. I really hope this is your month.  It can drive you mad looking for signs and never knowing if its the meds or somethign happening.  It's so hard...but it will happen for us.

Amee, were you able to shovel all that snow (ha ha) The musical is on the 21st so in a couple of weeks.  You probably only get a chance to go on the pc because dh is there...so funny he thinks that you're always on it.  It's lovely to hear from you though when you are able to post.  Hope you're feeling well.

Edna, oh no..hope your storm isn't too bad.  That's so sad about you niece with having an abusive boyfriend.  Sounds really tough on her.  It's amazing though how those things happen and how the pregnancy happened so easily and probably not the right time for her.  

Tracy, how fun to put on musicals!  I swear I should quite my job and find some job in the theatre.  My favourite is Mamma Mia, but I also love Wicked, Rent and We Will Rock You.  Which ones have you put on recently?  Great...so you're on your way.  Good luck with Thursday's scan.

Marielou, wow...amazing when you add up the number of cycles and we want it sooo badly and it's such a challenge for us.  Must be hard with so many pregnant easily around you.  Dh's brother and SIL got pregnant a couple cycles after she stopped breastfeeding.  It's hard to take (and their first came eaily too).  How's your knee doing?  Did you get anyone to help?

You're probably all tired of me talking aobut the snow but it really is unbelievable.  We had a table in the backyard that is completely covered...and the snow banks after the shovelling are really crazy.  We got around 25cm as predicted and apparently a few places a bit north of us got up to 40cm!  Really hope this was our last storm of the season.

Picked up my injection today for the 2nd menopause shot so I'm all set for Wed.  Guess I can look at it as anohter milestone and one step closer.  

Hope you all had a great weekend.


----------



## karen

HI girls,

Sorry no personnals but need to do quick post before DH comes back and finds me at pc! He's being VERY strict with me - even yelled at me yesterday when I got up.

Long day - not home until 6pm (having gone in at 9am for a blood test and a 10h30am transfer which was put back when we got there to 12h30pm). Our 12h30pm transfer was done at 3:30pm and then Mr T decided he wanted my blood tested for prolactin so another hour or so wait and finally left clinic at 5pm when all the nurses had gone and the lights had been turned out - wierd! 

I am now PUPO for the very last time (they called today and none good enough to freeze). I have an early blast and a cavitating one (ie just behind) (Nic did you say yours weren't quite at blast on day 5?). Prolactin was high so been put on bromocrpitine which makes you nauseaous for 2-3 days until you get used to it and joy of joys pessaries not gestone! With my gestone phobia I was ecstatic although a little wary as I bled before test day on pessaries before. 

Up last night with the gales and the nausea and so was lovely to be able to go back to bed/sleep when DH and DD left this morning. Now out of bed as cleaner expected 30 mins ago (interesting to see what time she really does turn up when she thinks we're not here!).

Hugs to everyone - going downstairs now to watch sex in the city!

xx


----------



## ready4Family

karen, your clinic sounds exhausting with all the blood work and the long day you had on transfer day.  You poor thing...but it's all worth it in the end.  And it's good that your clinic took the time to test your prolactin levels so they can help that.  Great news that you have 2 almost blasts transfered!  You must be thrilled with that, and great that you don't have to worry about jabs with the progesterone.  Hope the nausea settles for you quickly.  Enjoy your relaxing time with tv and stuff.  Sending you lots of positive vibes.  I'll be crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## KW33

Hi,

*Karen* PUPO!!!!!!!!!!   Sending you lots of  Take it easy.

*Ready4* I saw Mamma Mia for the first time last year (after wanting to see it for *YEARS* - huge Abba fan!!) and *LOVED* it!! Definitley the best show I've ever been to and so comical too!! I couldn't work out how they would make a musical out of all the Abba songs but it all worked so well and as you say the songs are brilliant. It really was such great fun, I would love to go again. I saw The Sound of Music last year too and that was so lovely. It was one of my favourite films when I was younger so to see it brought to life on stage was so great... made me cry. I've seen Chicago twice (once here and once in NYC) and that was good too... very slick. Are you feeling any better or does the migraine pretty much stay around? Will you get more effects with the second jab? Just over 2 weeks for you hun... you're so strong. 

*Marie* It's so hard when you work out how long and then compare to others that get there so easily . How is the knee?

*Tracy* I used to do am dram when I was younger.  Loved it. We used to do a pantomime, a musical and a serious (ish!) play every year. Good luck for your scan on Thursday.

*Edna* Hope you are feeling okay. When is your scan?

*Jo* How was the beach barbie? 

I've taken the last of the clomid today and not really had any ovary twinges or pains so wonder if I need a stronger dose? Got ovary/follicle scan on Friday so hopefully they might be able to tell if it's working. However first scan is on CD10 and based on last months cycle it will be ay too early!! 

Hi to Amee, Clare, Deb, BecG and anyone else I've missed.

Karin

xxx


----------



## becca

hey r4f

send us a piccie of all the snow....i have only seen a flake this year......saying that the gales are bad here today..very windy....is anyone else suffering with it.
xx


----------



## ready4Family

karin, we are more alike by the minute!   Guess with our same tastes in things I shouldn't be surpsried that you love Mamma Mia too.  It's such a fun upbeat play isn't it?  As mentioned, I've seen it 17 times (2 times in NY and 15 times here...Evan heard it 5 of those times when I was pregnant with him). Great to hear that Sound of Music is a great one (also loved it as a kid!).  There's bringing it here in the fall and they're having a reality show to pick Maria...soon I think.  Also saw Chicago in NY.  The migraine has subsided for now (knock on wood).  Guess I can expect more side affects with the second jab...time will tell.  Whatever it is, I'll take it as hopefully it'll all be worth it.  Funny how we worry when we feels things and worry when we don't (I'd be the exact same).  It's good that you have a scan though so you'll know exactly what's happening.  Even if it's early, it's better to go to the clinic too early than too late.  Do keep us posted on how it goes.  I'm sure you're anxious for it.  

becca, I actually took a few photos of all the snow yesterday just since I've never seen so much.  I'd be happy to share the photos...What's the best way to show you?  Some others have also metnioned bad storms that you're getting now with bad winds.  Hope it doesn't last and isn't too bad for you.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hurray!!! Karen is 

 for the 2ww...when is test date?

Tracy... good luck for Thursday 

R4F...I'm shocked at how much snow you've had! I saw on Sky news today about the snow in America, and thought of you. Good luck for Wednesday 

Marie...when are you off on your girls (and boy!) holiday?

Edna...is the scan countdown going quick enough for you? Silly question! I _thought_ mine was Thursday, but DH insistis it's Wednesday! Even better, although I'm pretty sure now that we won't be seeing a heartbeat, as my dates must be out by at least 5 days.

 to Karin, Amy, Clare, Bec, Becca, Deb and everyone else.

Armfuls of babydust to all who need it                           

Love Jo xx


----------



## KW33

*Ready4*  we do seem to share the same likes in stuff don't we?! The reason that I went to see the Sound of Music (apart from loving it!) was that I watched the reality shw here to pick Maria!!! She was my favourite from the beginning and she won so Dh2b bought me my own box in the hteatre when she was palying the part. It was lovely. Would love to see some pictures of all the snow... *Becca* and I can dream then... 

*Jo* Your scan is a day earlier than you thought... brilliant!!! I bet you can't wait. Post a picture if you can.

Karin

xxx


----------



## becca

r4f= cant you down load it onto here..? if not ask tony the site manager im sure everyone would like to see how bad it is.
think the winds are due to stay till wed...not to bad tonight. !!


----------



## Edna

Hi folks,

*Karen*, congratulations you are PUPO. Your blasts sound like they are pretty good. Sending you lots of positive vibes  for them to snuggle in nice and tight.

*Ready4*, no its certainly not going well for my step niece, I certainly don't think shes very happy and is rather stuck for choices. Your snow doesn't want to go away does it? Happy to see pictures of it but don't send it over here.

*Karin*, we liked Connie too although didn't get to see the musical its not that easy to arrange babysitters for a night out in London.

*Jo*, the scan cannot come quickly enough for me. I think that after that I can relax (at least a bit). Lucky you only 2 sleeps to go.

*Marie*, thanks, it all feels unreal to me at the moment. I hope your knee is mending nicely.

*Tracy*, best of luck with your scan on Thursday. Fingers crossed for you.

Right better leave this here. Speak soon.

Edna


----------

